# RedRockStraps are Awesome!



## Stoner1974

Hi all, 

I just wanted to express my appreciation for RedRock Straps. The craftsman, Dan Barr, produced an awesome canvas strap (I can't speak for others, my only experience is with Canvas). I asked some simple questions and he responded with paragraphs and paragraphs of detail. To me that shows a lot of commitment to the craft. I don't know how long he has been doing this, and maybe he is already a known strap maker, but as soon as I received this strap I ordered 2 more. 

My first purchase was black canvas with med blue thread for a Borealis Cascais diver. The strap is SUPER sturdy (to the point where I am manipulating it to loosen it up a bit). The strap length and position of holes were perfect. It is among the most comfortable straps I have worn. Just giving a shout out. Don't know if he is on WUS, but I found him on Etsy.

Cheers


----------



## supawabb

Looks really sharp


----------



## CV50

Very kool strap ! Like the screen name, any significance to it ?


----------



## Stoner1974

CV50 said:


> Very kool strap ! Like the screen name, any significance to it ?


Stoner1974? Its my last name and birth year! I am not very imaginative, lol!


----------



## Stoner1974

Not sure I am allowed to post links, but let's see if I can link to RedRockStraps on Etsy? https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps?ref=search_shop_redirect


----------



## heb

Does it have a leather lining?

heb


----------



## Stoner1974

No, that is one of the reasons I went there. Leather for me always gets to be nasty after about a year of constant use. This is two canvas layers glued and stitched together. Should be water proof (though this one has linen thread, the two I just ordered will have synthetic waterproof thread).


----------



## rollyme

Fantastic choice, looks very neat.


----------



## Stoner1974

Another on a Stowa.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Stoner1974 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to express my appreciation for RedRock Straps. The craftsman, Dan Barr, produced an awesome canvas strap (I can't speak for others, my only experience is with Canvas). I asked some simple questions and he responded with paragraphs and paragraphs of detail. To me that shows a lot of commitment to the craft. I don't know how long he has been doing this, and maybe he is already a known strap maker, but as soon as I received this strap I ordered 2 more.


Hi there,

I say thank you, Sir! b-)|>

I was looking for a nice canvas for my A-13A pilot some weeks ago and also searched on WUS here and your thread was one of the very few, that mentioned Dan Barr and redrockstraps. Then I contacted him and as you said, he answered so totally dedicated. It was just overwhelming and buying from him was something else. The man absolutely deserve more publicity!

There's another thread right now on WUS where happy customers of redrockstraps are sharing their experience and have shown pictures: Canvas Strap Sellers for Vintage Pilot Watch

So, thank you again and please allow me to share some pictures of the two straps I have just received from Dan also here. They are from the same vintage bag, but from different sections and the stitching is different:


----------



## Buellrider

@subkrawler Maybe a mod could move the Red Rock content from the other thread to this one?


----------



## Roadking1102

I also stumbled across Dan and RedRockStraps on Etsy. The biggest score ever. A true craftsman, and goes out of his way to give you exactly what your looking for. Already have four straps and definitely more to come.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

I have just this one, for now.


----------



## Roadking1102

Buellrider said:


> I have just this one, for now.
> 
> View attachment 12744491


Very nice on the BB, what color ? Kaki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

It is called cocoa. The fabric is a 12oz cotton twill.


----------



## Gotitonme

Did anyone else catch a buzz when you opened the package? The overwhelming glue vapors was invigorating! Seems like some strong adhesive for sure. Of course the odor wears off quickly. I have been in the ocean several times already with my Mine and it is holding up just fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Buellrider said:


> It is called cocoa. The fabric is a 12oz cotton twill.


Thanks good to know. I love the 12oz stuff, perfect weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

These straps look great!

I just placed an order based on your photos and recommendations. "Espresso" brown canvas strap with Ivory stitching and the thumbnail buckle in 22mm. I'm intending to pair it with my Hamilton Navy Pioneer.

If I like it, I might consider a blue canvas strap also.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

Another happy customer and a big shoutout to Dan! Very easy and detailed communication, quick turnaround time and great quality work! :-!
I've had mine for 3 months now, and still very satisfied. |>

Here's Vintage olive on the turtle..








and Charcoal grey on the shogun..








Already in discussion with Dan for another order.. Not liking this thread very much, because now he's fully occupied by you guys, gahhh!! :think: o| hahaha! ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

I strongly condemn Dan Barr from redrockstraps for running me into serious trouble: There was a time when I was basically through with my small collection of watches. I had found some peace of mind. But no longer!
Now that I have received his beautiful _straps for a watch_ I find myself looking for watches _for his straps_. 😜









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> I strongly condemn Dan Barr from redrockstraps for running me into serious trouble: There was a time when I was basically through with my small collection of watches. I had found some peace of mind. But no longer!
> Now that I have received his beautiful _straps for a watch_ I find myself looking for watches _for his straps_.
> 
> View attachment 12747531
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Too funny  know what you mean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

L84AD8 said:


> Another happy customer and a big shoutout to Dan! Very easy and detailed communication, quick turnaround time and great quality work! :-!
> I've had mine for 3 months now, and still very satisfied. |>
> 
> Here's Vintage olive on the turtle..
> View attachment 12747265
> 
> 
> and Charcoal grey on the shogun..
> View attachment 12747267
> 
> 
> Already in discussion with Dan for another order.. Not liking this thread very much, because now he's fully occupied by you guys, gahhh!! :think: o| hahaha! ;-)


Really did that charcoal strap is that 10 or 12 oz canvas? The 15oz stuff personally is too much for me... And stick with the lighter poly thread offerings, they stay sharp and well defined.

If you like contrast can't recommend enough the ivory thread. Amazing stuff 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> Really did that charcoal strap is that 10 or 12 oz canvas? The 15oz stuff personally is too much for me...


And additional note from me on this: As Dan makes them out of four layers, the lesser the 'oz', the thinner the straps. At least that's my understanding. He wrote me: _"An advantage of 12oz for watch straps is it makes for slightly thinner straps. The vintage canvas typically run 3.25-3.5mm thick. Straps from 12 oz are usually around 3mm."
_
So - of course depending of one's taste - for not so massive watch cases a thinner strap may be the more elegant option. I think it's more a visual thing as my thick vintage canvas are very comfortable.

Here's quick'n'dirty side by side of the two he made. Canvas is slightly different in tone, the top one has '_dark brown_' stitching, the bottom one's is '_light bronze_'.









And one 'for the gallery':









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Gotitonme

oldfatherthames said:


> I strongly condemn Dan Barr from redrockstraps for running me into serious trouble: There was a time when I was basically through with my small collection of watches. I had found some peace of mind. But no longer!
> Now that I have received his beautiful _straps for a watch_ I find myself looking for watches _for his straps_.
> 
> View attachment 12747531
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Yeah I just ordered a black face Diver that will go with anything so I'm in trouble too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> And additional note from me on this: As Dan makes them out of four layers, the lesser the 'oz', the thinner the straps. At least that's my understanding. He wrote me: _"An advantage of 12oz for watch straps is it makes for slightly thinner straps. The vintage canvas typically run 3.25-3.5mm thick. Straps from 12 oz are usually around 3mm."
> _
> So - of course depending of one's taste - for not so massive watch cases a thinner strap may be the more elegant option. I think it's more a visual thing as my thick vintage canvas are very comfortable.
> 
> Here's quick'n'dirty side by side of the two he made. Canvas is slightly different in tone, the top one has '_dark brown_' stitching, the bottom one's is '_light bronze_'.
> 
> View attachment 12747589
> 
> 
> And one 'for the gallery':
> 
> View attachment 12747591
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


I've got strap from the same medic bag. I wanted bronze thread so he ordered 3 different shades . I went with the darker one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> I've got strap from the same medic bag. I wanted bronze thread so he ordered 3 different shades . I went with the darker one
> ...


Awesome! b-)

Dan was so kind and send me a few small samples along with my straps and also some threads and now I'm totally lost in the many choices of overwhelming combinations. If I had more watches, I could order ten straps right away, LOL!



Gotitonme said:


> Yeah I just ordered a black face Diver that will go with anything so I'm in trouble too...


The good thing about this thread is, that more and more victims of Dan-the-man speak out in public. We should all come come together, file a class-action lawsuit and sue the man for 'strap-crime of the first degree'! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## L84AD8

oldfatherthames said:


> I strongly condemn Dan Barr from redrockstraps for running me into serious trouble: There was a time when I was basically through with my small collection of watches. I had found some peace of mind. But no longer!
> Now that I have received his beautiful _straps for a watch_ I find myself looking for watches _for his straps_. ?Cheers
> Bernd


Hahaha!! Well, enjoy a taste of your own medicine.. it was you who started that SRP775 presentation thread over in the Seiko forum with all the beautiful photos that made me pick up my turtle... and got me started a whole "collection", now with almost 20 Seikos.... :roll: :think: ;-) oh! and you're doing it again with the redrockstraps on the nice pilots watch.. o| :-!



Roadking1102 said:


> Really did that charcoal strap is that 10 or 12 oz canvas? The 15oz stuff personally is too much for me... And stick with the lighter poly thread offerings, they stay sharp and well defined.
> 
> If you like contrast can't recommend enough the ivory thread. Amazing stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The charcoal strap is 15oz, I chose thinking the thickness would be better with divers, but like you said, turned out a bit too much.. so for my next order, I'll be aiming for some 12oz.. and thanks for the tip of the thread colour and PM reply.. |>


----------



## Buellrider

Well, I just ordered another one from Dan. He is backlogged some due to the orders this thread has generated. Super excited to get this one but will have to wait until the first of the year before I get it.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Buellrider said:


> Well, I just ordered another one from Dan. He is backlogged some due to the orders this thread has generated.


Hahaha! |>



Buellrider said:


> Super excited to get this one but will have to wait until the first of the year before I get it.


Given this and the typical delay due to the customs bureau, I will surely have to wait until end of January. Lucky you! 



L84AD8 said:


> Hahaha!! Well, enjoy a taste of your own medicine.. it was you who started that SRP775 presentation thread over in the Seiko forum with all the beautiful photos that made me pick up my turtle... and got me started a whole "collection", now with almost 20 Seikos.... :roll: :think: ;-) oh! and you're doing it again with the redrockstraps on the nice pilots watch.. o| :-!


Hey - LOL! :-!

I wash my hands of it, just sharing the good stuff. ;-)

Btw, I have another which also totally shines with Dan's straps:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jpgreenwood

From references I read on these forums, I e-mailed Dan with a special custom order for my new Bremont MBII Orange barrel. I've ordered vintage Olive Dab recycled flight bag strap with orange tack stitching. From initial comm's to item shipped took 5 days. Now I'm waiting for it to make its way across the oceans to UK. Definitely a top geezer to deal with. I'll post photos when I receive it.


----------



## Buellrider

oldfatherthames said:


> Given this and the typical delay due to the customs bureau, I will surely have to wait until end of January. Lucky you!
> 
> I have another which also totally shines with Dan's straps:
> 
> View attachment 12748413
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


I definitely don't envy your customs delays...but that Railmaster on the other hand. :-!

It looks superb with that canvas.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Buellrider said:


> I definitely don't envy your customs delays...but that Railmaster on the other hand. :-!
> 
> It looks superb with that canvas.


Thank you, Sir! b-)

I really shouldn't have done that, because now I'm also thinking about ordering a redrockstrap for my Railmaster on top of my other straps. For me my Railmaster is totally set on it's metal bracelet, which is extraordinarily nice and I love steel on my wrist anyway. The bracelet never came off all those years. But the visual change from a classic, almost dressy style men's watch to a field-watch with that strap is really not too bad. ;-)

Here's another one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## CHJ001

Does anyone know how I can contact Dan? I went on the redrockstraps site on Etsy and clicked the Contact button below Dan's photo, but it apparently requires that one be signed into either Facebook or Google+, or perhaps Etsy, in order to send Dan a message. Do you have his e-mail address or is he a WUS member who I could send a PM? I have no desire to be signed up for any of these, I just want to send Dan an e-mail. In my old age, I find myself getting annoyed at having to sign up for stuff and then getting a stream of unwanted e-mails.


----------



## Roadking1102

CHJ001 said:


> Does anyone know how I can contact Dan? I went on the redrockstraps site on Etsy and clicked the Contact button below Dan's photo, but it apparently requires that one be signed into either Facebook or Google+, or perhaps Etsy, in order to send Dan a message. Do you have his e-mail address or is he a WUS member who I could send a PM? I have no desire to be signed up for any of these, I just want to send Dan an e-mail. In my old age, I find myself getting annoyed at having to sign up for stuff and then getting a stream of unwanted e-mails.


Try selecting the strap your interested in and hit ask a question. If that doesn't work ,create an Etsy account directly. I don't have Facebook either...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

CHJ001 said:


> Does anyone know how I can contact Dan? I went on the redrockstraps site on Etsy and clicked the Contact button below Dan's photo, but it apparently requires that one be signed into either Facebook or Google+, or perhaps Etsy, in order to send Dan a message. Do you have his e-mail address or is he a WUS member who I could send a PM? I have no desire to be signed up for any of these, I just want to send Dan an e-mail. In my old age, I find myself getting annoyed at having to sign up for stuff and then getting a stream of unwanted e-mails.


Unfortunately, I do not think anyone has his email since all transactions go through Etsy. He has to follow the Etsy seller policy and communication must go through Etsy, or he risks breaking the agreement as they could view it as selling outside of Etsy and therefore fee avoidance.

Signing up in Etsy is simple, free and you can tailor your email parameters. I get nothing from Etsy except an email when I am corresponding with a seller or buy something.


----------



## 24h

Roadking1102 said:


> I also stumbled across Dan and RedRockStraps on Etsy. The biggest score ever. A true craftsman, and goes out of his way to give you exactly what your looking for. Already have four straps and definitely more to come.


Which Seiko model is that?


----------



## Roadking1102

24h said:


> Which Seiko model is that?


SBDC051

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Don't remember where this strap is from :think: ...









... but I like it. ;-)

Happy Christmas to you all!
Bernd


----------



## 24h

Roadking1102 said:


> SBDC051


In my opinion that's one of the best looking non-modded Seiko watches that I've seen.
It would be absolutely perfect in my mind if it was 40mm but it's still great.

Excellent selection for the strap that goes with it!


----------



## Roadking1102

24h said:


> In my opinion that's one of the best looking non-modded Seiko watches that I've seen.
> It would be absolutely perfect in my mind if it was 40mm but it's still great.
> 
> Excellent selection for the strap that goes with it!


I agree, need nothing. I love it and does not wear large at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

This thread convinced me to order one. He notified me today that it was shipped.

really looking forward to it.



Buellrider said:


> Well, I just ordered another one from Dan. He is backlogged some due to the orders this thread has generated. Super excited to get this one but will have to wait until the first of the year before I get it.


----------



## oldfatherthames

ChiefJr said:


> This thread convinced me to order one. He notified me today that it was shipped.
> 
> really looking forward to it.


Cool! I hope you'll post a picture then. 

I already decided on a 12 oz Charcoal Grey, which is dark, neutral grey and asked Dan to decide on a neutral stitching. Now I'm only debating with myself, if I will order another strap with it and what combination.

Once again one of my vintage canvas:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## ChiefJr

This is it before it left the shop 

Should be here in a day or so. Will post another on the watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

ChiefJr said:


> This is it before it left the shop


Haha, I know that working place! 

Looks very promising! What canvas is that? The next best match to this would be the 'Potting Soil Brown' on his store, but I'm not sure, if it really is. And what's the stitching, please? Butterscotch or probably Light Bronze?



ChiefJr said:


> Should be here in a day or so. Will post another on the watch


b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## ChiefJr

. Right on both!

Potting soil brown with butterscotch stitch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

ChiefJr said:


> . Right on both!
> 
> Potting soil brown with butterscotch stitch


Thank you, that's quite helpful! I totally got a thing about the Butterscotch thread. I have a sample here and it looks so beautiful. I'm not sure if I want another strap with bright threads, but can't let go about wanting one - because of Butterscotch. :think:

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## pixnw

Buellrider said:


> Well, I just ordered another one from Dan. He is backlogged some due to the orders this thread has generated. Super excited to get this one but will have to wait until the first of the year before I get it.


How Cool! A guy makes a great product and folks take the time to share their experience, and it drives more business to him. Great looking straps, and I must say many that posted pics picked great watches that look great with the canvas straps.


----------



## Buellrider

pixnw said:


> How Cool! A guy makes a great product and folks take the time to share their experience, and it drives more business to him. Great looking straps, and I must say many that posted pics picked great watches that look great with the canvas straps.


Yeah, I think it's pretty cool too. The strap I mentionted above is going to go on my DA36. Thought you might be interested since you are thinking of getting one.


----------



## Red PeeKay

I'm currently negotiating with Dan. Where I'm stuck is with thread colour. I've settled on 24mm straps, black with black stitching. However am going with a grey as well, but torn between grey stitching or black. 

Also getting a navy and sky blue strap. The sky blue I'll leave with matching thread, however thinking red stitching on the navy strap. 

Also ordering a red strap... that is the tough one for thread colour. The watches I want to rotate these straps through are a Magrette Moana Pacific black, a Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze with the blue petroleum dial and the H2O bronze orca with bike dial. 

Suggestion would be appreciated. 

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## oldfatherthames

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm currently negotiating with Dan. Where I'm stuck is with thread colour. I've settled on 24mm straps, black with black stitching. However am going with a grey as well, but torn between grey stitching or black.


Which grey are you thinking of? If it's the 'Moon Dust' (here it is on Dan's Etsy), look at this picture:

WRUWEARING Sunday 12/11/17 ?????? - Page 3

As noted six posts later this has 'Olive Drab stitching. Just as an example for a stitching on this moon dust grey with almost no contrast. I love it and as I now have two straps with a stronger contrast, I ordered this one with a tone-in-tone stitching, but rather grey instead of Olive. 
I have a sample of the moon dust canvas here and could take a picture with the dark brown thread placed upon it, if it helps you to get an idea for a darker, more contrasty thread, but probably the wristshot above was already sufficient for you.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lestorfreemon

You guys are too much. I've been looking for a nice canvas strap for my divers and now have a Olive Drab vintage w/ natural stitching ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg

Great looking straps. I just ordered 2 for one of my field watches.


----------



## jpgreenwood

Just had this watch strap custom made by RedRockStraps in San Diego Find him on ETSY. Great guy. Custom made FOR ME, from a US Airforce flight bag from 1985 with orange tack stitching. It came with a personal note from the maker detailing full strap spec, size and material history. Very impressed and highly recommended. Wasn't expecting the £19 customs charges though. Bring on the watch ........​DSC_0180 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0178 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0175 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0174 by jason greenwood, on Flickr
DSC_0163 by jason greenwood, on Flickr​


----------



## oldfatherthames

ChiefJr said:


> ...


I sensed that this canvas would look beautiful with Butterscotch threads, but against that dial it's totally awesome! Great choice! |>



jpgreenwood said:


> Just had this watch strap custom made by RedRockStraps in San Diego Find him on ETSY. Great guy. Custom made FOR ME, from a US Airforce flight bag from 1985 with orange tack stitching. It came with a personal note from the maker detailing full strap spec, size and material history. Very impressed and highly recommended. Wasn't expecting the £19 customs charges though. Bring on the watch ........


Pure class! Totally worth the VAT in my book. :-!

(Btw, your MBII is just adorable.)

Happy New Year everybody!
Bernd


----------



## ChiefJr

What buckle is this?



Gotitonme said:


> Did anyone else catch a buzz when you opened the package? The overwhelming glue vapors was invigorating! Seems like some strong adhesive for sure. Of course the odor wears off quickly. I have been in the ocean several times already with my Mine and it is holding up just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

ChiefJr said:


> What buckle is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the thumbnail buckle, my preference as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

These new pictures were really inspiring. Somehow I have a feeling we will see some more. |>

Again my vintage canvas. Though not new here, it's ... not too shabby:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Ygrene

Hi

Here is my Stowa.
Of course canvas from RedRockStraps. 








Btw. a few day ago I ordered Charcoal Gray Canvas.


----------



## DNARNA

Beautiful Straps!

You guys are making my wait even worse.

I ordered a canvas Olive Drab, with Butter Scotch thread, due to ship on 1/12.

Recently placed a new order for:

Canvas Black, with Natural thread.
Expresso, with Ivory thread.

It'll be awhile for the later two. 

RR


----------



## Ygrene

Mine is Vintage Olive Drab with olive drab thread color. 
Awesome with my pilot watch. 

@DNARNA
You will be happy.


----------



## DNARNA

Ygrene. 

Appreciate the kind words. Your Stowa Fieiger Klassik looks pretty awesome. Thanks for sharing the pics.

If I agonized over my school work (many, many years ago) as much as I do choosing thread colors, I'd be a Rocket Scientist today.

RR


----------



## cavsfan13

Those are some fantastic looking straps. 

Has anyone had any of them for a fair period of time? If so how have they held up? I've been having trouble finding non-leather or NATO straps that don't look beat after somewhat daily use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Wearing my SBDC051 on my first RedRock strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> Wearing my SBDC051 on my first RedRock strap
> ...


Awesome! b-)

Is this the '15 OZ Black Cotton'? And what's the stitching, if you don't mind sharing?

--

Some minutes ago I placed my next order. Initially the straps were intended for my pilot, but I wanted to make my final decision after I had seen the canvas on my new diver also.Thanks to the samples Dan had enclosed with the last delivery I could improvise and I made these arrangements on my new Squale 50 Atmos. Ordered these two canvas now:

12 Oz Charcoal Grey (that's the more neutral Charcoal Grey, he also has a very nice with a touch of Olive):









12 OZ Grey 'Moon Dust'









It's been three weeks that I have waited to make my mind up. Now that I have placed my order, I-want-them-straps-coming-in-tomorrow! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## L84AD8

Roadking1102 said:


> Wearing my SBDC051 on my first RedRock strap
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just perfection both the watch and the straps, think I need something similar.. b-) :think:



oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks to the samples Dan had enclosed with the last delivery I could improvise and I made these arrangements on my new Squale 50 Atmos. Ordered these two canvas now:
> 
> 12 Oz Charcoal Grey (that's the more neutral Charcoal Grey, he also has a very nice with a touch of Olive):


You sir are giving me ideas...  this can't be healthy.. o|



oldfatherthames said:


> It's been three weeks that I have waited to make my mind up. Now that I have placed my order, I-want-them-straps-coming-in-tomorrow!


Know exactly how you feel, LOL!o| just part of the fun.. |>


----------



## Buellrider

My newest...the 12oz charcoal grey with light grey threading.


----------



## altm

Buellrider said:


> My newest...the 12oz charcoal grey with light grey threading.


Clean looking combo Buellrider.


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> Awesome! b-)
> 
> Is this the '15 OZ Black Cotton'? And what's the stitching, if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> --
> 
> Some minutes ago I placed my next order. Initially the straps were intended for my pilot, but I wanted to make my final decision after I had seen the canvas on my new diver also.Thanks to the samples Dan had enclosed with the last delivery I could improvise and I made these arrangements on my new Squale 50 Atmos. Ordered these two canvas now:
> 
> 12 Oz Charcoal Grey (that's the more neutral Charcoal Grey, he also has a very nice with a touch of Olive):
> 
> View attachment 12791255
> 
> 
> 12 OZ Grey 'Moon Dust'
> 
> View attachment 12791263
> 
> 
> It's been three weeks that I have waited to make my mind up. Now that I have placed my order, I-want-them-straps-coming-in-tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That's the 15oz with charcoal thread. Have a few straps now I prefer the lighter weight 12oz canvas with the mid weight poly threads . I have three more straps of various OD canvas coming. Can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Buellrider said:


> My newest...the 12oz charcoal grey with light grey threading.
> 
> View attachment 12791917
> 
> 
> View attachment 12791919


Very nice, must add that to my want list. Like the Moon dust too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Buellrider said:


> My newest...the 12oz charcoal grey with light grey threading.
> ...


Oh wow! The Charcoal supports the dial, the stitching meets the hands and indices but all that in a discreet slightly different brightness. It can't get any better than this for me. 



L84AD8 said:


> You sir are giving me ideas...  this can't be healthy.. o|


The redrockstraps-syndrome! Scientist located the center of this new epidemic on the boards of watchuseek .... 

Here's another idea:

You probably remember that I'm a much queer and a bit catholic about design. I already had a tough time allowing the thought of a canvas-strap on a diver, but the nice feeling on the skin as well as the comfort of them made-to-measure totally got me hooked. Now, when looking at the improvised pictures I loved it, but then I thought 'Damn, the stitching, the stitching! What on earth do I go for?'
Then in a flash of wit I asked Dan, if we could go totally pure - without stitching and he had no objections as the glue is strong. Only at the buckle he will make a few stitches, not a must, but for the last safety. I ordered them that naked, clean and simple and I'm confident that the result will make out for a nice restrained elegance.

And to show another combination:









I only mounted this to get the measurements correct, as the new straps shall suit my A-13A pilot as well as the new Squale diver, which's case is a bit different in size. Though there's a wow here too and as much as this vintage canvas is awesome on any pilot or field watch, I think it's rugged structure and color is not the ideal match for the polished beauty of the Squale. However, I showed this to a friend and he loved it.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy on vintage Canvas for your viewing pleasure









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnickell

I have been looking for new strap options might just have to give one of these a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DNARNA

It's all in the stitching |>


----------



## Ygrene

RedRockStraps and Stowa.


----------



## Gotitonme

Hit mine with some Burt's Bees to give it a little water repellent.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Gotitonme said:


> Hit mine with some Burt's Bees to give it a little water repellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did rubbing it in change the colour or look significantly? How much did you apply and did you use a cloth or brush. I'd be interested in doing the same.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Gotitonme

Red PeeKay said:


> Did rubbing it in change the colour or look significantly? How much did you apply and did you use a cloth or brush. I'd be interested in doing the same.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Yes the Burt's Bees made it darker. I just rubbed it on straight from the stick and rubbed it in real good with my fingers kinda fast to build up some heat so it would soak in. But to tell you the truth it seems to still soak up some water if it gets wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolj01

Just placed an order with Dan at RedRockStraps and he is a real pleasure to work with. I had a ton of questions and Dan answered them all in quick fasion. I will post pics of the strap when it arrives.


----------



## oldfatherthames

DNARNA said:


> It's all in the stitching


Thanks for that! After I had made the following picture and viewed it, I once again adored the profile due to the stitching and instantly your comment came to my mind. I modified my order slightly. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DNARNA

Bernd & Coolj01,

I guess all 3 of us kept Dan busy today. I received my first strap from him (drab olive/butterscotch) and it was flawless. He included a note with a question regarding another order, so I gave him a shout.

We spoke for 20 minutes or so. He's very pleasant, easy going and open to ideas. His customer service reminds me of the days of old; very customer oriented. And, of course, we talked a good deal about different thread types and how/why they're used on his variety of straps.

I mentioned to him my interest in a waxed vintage olive drab strap with green, or even navy blue stitching. I have a few Fliegers with blued hands and would love to how a darkened (by waxing) olive drab colored strap with navy blue thread would accent them. Another thread color that interests me is his forest green.

I'd also love to see if he can acquire a burlap, or straw, colored canvas. That color with eggshell, or natural colored thread on a black dial would be pretty sweet IMHO.

More good news is my espresso brown/ivory strap is do to ship early this week, I'll report back. 

Hope all is well,

RR


----------



## oldfatherthames

DNARNA said:


> We spoke for 20 minutes or so. He's very pleasant, easy going and open to ideas. His customer service reminds me of the days of old; very customer oriented.


I can only repeat myself: Dan is the man! b-)



DNARNA said:


> I mentioned to him my interest in a waxed vintage olive drab strap with green, or even navy blue stitching. I have a few Fliegers with blued hands and would love to how a darkened (by waxing) olive drab colored strap with navy blue thread would accent them. Another thread color that interests me is his forest green.
> 
> I'd also love to see if he can acquire a burlap colored canvas (potato sack type color). That color with eggshell, or natural colored thread on a black dial would be pretty sweet IMHO.
> 
> More good news is my espresso brown/ivory strap is do to ship early this week, I'll report back.


Reading this reminded me of the menu in a deli restaurant. 

You got a great taste and some fine ideas. Can't wait to see the upcoming pictures!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## steve6387

Just ordered one. Holy cow, talk about customer service. Dan tolerated all my noob annoying questions and came up with an option I never even considered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Roadking1102

Can't get enough of the vintage OD. New arrival on my SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon

Just got mine in today and am very impressed. My strap OD has more brown tones and like great with the natural stitching.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

lestorfreemon said:


> Just got mine in today and am very impressed. My strap OD has more brown tones and like great with the natural stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon

Skinny Rogers said:


> That strap looks great...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Lance!

I think it came out great. Easily on par with drunkartstraps but easier to get at the moment. I'm trying to finalize my choices for another one soon.

-Jesse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

lestorfreemon said:


> Thanks Lance!
> 
> I think it came out great. Easily on par with drunkartstraps but easier to get at the moment. I'm trying to finalize my choices for another one soon.
> 
> -Jesse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in the same boat.

I jumped on 5 in 20mm.

When they come in I'll do the same in 22mm.

I'm very excited...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOYAM

These are awesome, I need to check them out. I also like all the bourbon references here.


----------



## COZ

Charcoal gray with navy blue stitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Gotitonme said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what canvas color this is? 

Also for everyone, has he raised his prices? I vaguely remember them at $15 less before on his etsy store. Not complaining, just asking.


----------



## Roadking1102

househalfman said:


> May I ask what canvas color this is?
> 
> Also for everyone, has he raised his prices? I vaguely remember them at $15 less before on his etsy store. Not complaining, just asking.


There was a price bump for the new year $10. I too would like to know what color 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Just received 4 straps from Dan last night, 2 for my Stowa Type B flieger and 2 for my Stowa MO. Came out GREAT. Here's shots of two of them.


----------



## CHJ001

The flieger is sporting a 20mm olive drab (with ivory stitching) from a Korean War military duffel bag. The MO is wearing a 22mm Midnight blue (with medium blue stitching).


----------



## Roadking1102

CHJ001 said:


> The flieger is sporting a 20mm olive drab (with ivory stitching) from a Korean War military duffel bag. The MO is wearing a 22mm Midnight blue (with medium blue stitching).


Very nice, I'm waiting for my Korean duffel strap. Can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P51P28

CHJ001 said:


> Just received 4 straps from Dan last night, 2 for my Stowa Type B flieger and 2 for my Stowa MO. Came out GREAT. Here's shots of two of them.


Your color combo on the Stowa is the exact one I was thinking of getting on my Type B Tisell. Very nice.


----------



## P51P28

househalfman said:


> May I ask what canvas color this is?
> 
> Also for everyone, has he raised his prices? I vaguely remember them at $15 less before on his etsy store. Not complaining, just asking.


He did raise his prices. More demand = price hike.


----------



## Gotitonme

househalfman said:


> May I ask what canvas color this is?
> 
> Also for everyone, has he raised his prices? I vaguely remember them at $15 less before on his etsy store. Not complaining, just asking.


This is the vintage Olive Drab with butterscotch stitching. I rubbed it with some Burt's Bees which made it darker, and also gives it a little worn look as the wax wears off the high spots. The watch gets frequent dunks in the ocean from fishing which adds to the "patina".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I recently got my first one and it is truly awesome. Thanks Dan! Vintage OD with butterscotch stitching.

















I want to get the Moon Dust one next but cannot decide on what stitching to go with.


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Freaking outstanding.

Just received my first order and I'm more than happy.



















Dans communication was excellent and he is very detail oriented when communicating.

Give him a shot guys.

I did and I'm very happy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

Skinny Rogers said:


> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> Just received my first order and I'm more than happy.


Nice batch, definitely looks great! could you list the canvas and thread colours just for reference? thanks!


----------



## CHJ001

Replaced my olive drab (ivory) with the brown (dark brown) on my Stowa Baumuster B in anticipation of putting the OD on my Halios Seaforce 2 (Abyss Blue/12-Hr), which should ship next week.


----------



## househalfman

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Is that the charcoal great on the second strap?


----------



## Ygrene

Just arrived Charcoal Grey 









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jam karet

Great strap on a stunning watch!



Ygrene said:


> Just arrived Charcoal Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## P51P28

Skinny Rogers said:


> Freaking outstanding.
> 
> Just received my first order and I'm more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dans communication was excellent and he is very detail oriented when communicating.
> 
> Give him a shot guys.
> 
> I did and I'm very happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there Skinny. Could you please list the colors of the straps and threads (left to right) for reference? Thanks man!


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sorry I'll get the list up ASAP.

Just went back in for another order.

Guys these straps are awesome.

Here's my shot from Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

blowfish89 said:


> I recently got my first one and it is truly awesome. Thanks Dan! Vintage OD with butterscotch stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get the Moon Dust one next but cannot decide on what stitching to go with.


Love this combo and sub. What's the model number?


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Canvasmaster Dan has sent me my new straps. b-)

A 12 oz weathered grey moon dust and a 12 oz black, both with charcoal grey threads. The black one I wanted almost naked, so this only has a little detail stitched towards the ends. I also wanted to see his thumbnail buckles, so I ordered three of these in different sizes.

(The both straps to the right you already know from earlier pictures, these are the vintage canvas from the Vietnam war era medic bag

Ladies and Gentlemen, I proudly present my cool redrockstraps collection:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## P51P28

oldfatherthames said:


> Canvasmaster Dan has sent me my new straps. b-)
> 
> A 12 oz weathered grey moon dust and a 12 oz black, both with charcoal grey threads. The black one I wanted almost naked, so this only has a little detail stitched towards the ends. I also wanted to see his thumbnail buckles, so I ordered three of these in different sizes.
> 
> (The both straps to the right you already know from earlier pictures, these are the vintage canvas from the Vietnam war era medic bag
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, I proudly present my cool redrockstraps collection:
> 
> View attachment 12861021
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Awesome looking straps Bernd! I've decided to get the same black 12oz with more of a silvery thread for my flieger watch. And then a variant of OD green with Ivory for the A-13a. Trying to decide if I want more of a lime greenish OD or something a bit darker. I'm now anxiously awaiting some pics from you the straps installed!


----------



## oldfatherthames

P51P28 said:


> Awesome looking straps Bernd! I've decided to get the same black 12oz with more of a silvery thread for my flieger watch. And then a variant of OD green with Ivory for the A-13a. Trying to decide if I want more of a lime greenish OD or something a bit darker.


Cool! When I look at my new black one I imagine that silvery threads will be real sexy! b-)



P51P28 said:


> I'm now anxiously awaiting some pics from you the straps installed!


Haha, thank you! You better be prepared, I have a strong feeling, that the weathered grey moon dust will be awesome with the A13A. I will surely take new pictures this weekend.

Meanwhile it's still my light-bronze threaded vintage canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Skinny Rogers

L84AD8 said:


> Nice batch, definitely looks great! could you list the canvas and thread colours just for reference? thanks!


The only standard offerings are the black and khaki.

Thread colors to match.

I'll add a pic of the paper from Dan.



househalfman said:


> Is that the charcoal great on the second strap?


It's actually a vintage olive drab.

Lots of character!



P51P28 said:


> Hey there Skinny. Could you please list the colors of the straps and threads (left to right) for reference? Thanks man!


I'd love to!

But I'm not sure which are which!

Here's the pic of the paper included.










Hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene

I've got only 2 straps from Dan.










Charcoal Grey with cream stitching (Farer Lander GMT)










Vintage Olive Drab Military with Olive Drab stitching (Stowa Flieger Klassik 40)


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's my new black, discreet unstitched canvas. (It has only a bit of stitched detail - light black threads, see picture in #111 above, close to the buckle).









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## CHJ001

Just put the olive drab with ivory stitching on my just-arrived Halios SDeaforth 2 Abyss Blue/Dive Bezel.


----------



## P51P28

CHJ001 said:


> View attachment 12878509
> View attachment 12878511
> 
> Just put the olive drab with ivory stitching on my just-arrived Halios SDeaforth 2 Abyss Blue/Dive Bezel.


Very nice! I'm getting the same combo for my A-13a. Very excited!


----------



## Roadking1102

CHJ001 said:


> View attachment 12878509
> View attachment 12878511
> 
> Just put the olive drab with ivory stitching on my just-arrived Halios SDeaforth 2 Abyss Blue/Dive Bezel.


Killer strap and combo. Can't go wrong with the ivory thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

P51P28 said:


> Very nice! I'm getting the same combo for my A-13a. Very excited!


'_A13-A_' ... here I am. 

I want to share pictures of the 'Weathered Grey Moon Dust' with 'Charcoal Grey' stitching. To show the tone of the grey first the strap against a black coat and anthracite pullover and on the second picture with a light-grey t-shirt.

The 12 of of this canvas (just as the black I have shown before) naturally is more flexible and visually has a slender profile than the 'Vintage Canvas' you know from this thread. Very nice!

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> '_A13-A_' ... here I am.
> 
> I want to share pictures of the 'Weathered Grey Moon Dust' with 'Charcoal Grey' stitching. To show the tone of the grey first the strap against a black coat and anthracite pullover and on the second picture with a light-grey t-shirt.
> 
> The 12 of of this canvas (just as the black I have shown before) naturally is more flexible and visually has a slender profile than the 'Vintage Canvas' you know from this thread. Very nice!
> 
> View attachment 12878931
> 
> 
> View attachment 12878937
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Great look I ordered up the moon dust with ivory thread.. will post a pic when it arrives 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> Great look I ordered up the moon dust with ivory thread.. will post a pic when it arrives


Thanks! And yes, please do! I already think about ordering another moon dust with bright threads, though I tend more towards something silver-white.

And Dan has a new canvas -_ 'Toasted Almond'_ - and this is so wonderful with a soft brown, very earthy appeal. The man is killin' me! ;-)

Btw, I'm totally enlightened about the 12 oz black with no stitching. I'm well aware what stitching does visually and the character it can give, but the idea here was understatement and with less casual style I find it a superb choice:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

Nice call with the no stitch on the Black strap. Great clean look. I've got a sample of the toasted almond. Incredible in the flesh, Dan's killing me too, can't get enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

A sneak peek of the moon dust with the ivory thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> A sneak peek of the moon dust with the ivory thread.
> ...


Lovely! It's fascinating how the tone of the seams affects and quite changes the color-perception of the canvas.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## steve6387

Mine arrived a few days ago. What a pleasure dealing with Dan. He patiently responded to my numerous questions and helped me dial in the length. I feel like he clearly exceeded my expectations. I went into this looking for a brown or gray canvas strap but I wanted something thick to match my chunky Seiko diver. Dan actually sent me a pic of a Korean war era duffel he got a hold of and he said the bottom of the bag was thicker and would probably meet my requirements. I really liked the patina on the sample he showed so I rolled with it. He even helped me pick a poly thread that matched the lume on my Seiko. So kudos and if you are considering one.. Do not hesitate.


----------



## Roadking1102

steve6387 said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago. What a pleasure dealing with Dan. He patiently responded to my numerous questions and helped me dial in the length. I feel like he clearly exceeded my expectations. I went into this looking for a brown or gray canvas strap but I wanted something think to match my chunky Seiko diver. Dan actually sent me a pick of a Korean war era duffel he got ahold of and he said the bottom of the bag was thicker and would probably meet my requirements. I really liked the patina on the sample he showed so I rolled with it. He even helped me pick a poly thread that matched the lume on my Seiko. So kudos and if you are considering one.. Do not hesitate.


Amazing  now I really can't wait to receive my strap from same duffel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Dan didn’t have the canvas I was looking for and I initially didn’t think any of his current offerings go well with most of what’s in my collection. However after talking to him a few times I felt bad not to take a “risk”. He’s just so helpful, his response so thoughtful!

Now I have a moon dust with tack stitch, black thread on order for my black PVD watch. Hope it turns out good!

How long does it usually take from ordering to receiving the strap?


----------



## steve6387

The site says 3-4 weeks. Mine was delivered 3 weeks (to the day) from the day I made the order / paid for it.


----------



## househalfman

Thanks I saw that too but I was hoping for a more optimistic wait time. No worries though


----------



## Roadking1102

Moon dust with ivory thread just landed and doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Roadking1102 said:


> Moon dust with ivory thread just landed and doesn't disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dopuletz76

Some watches are build,made, to wear it only with bracelet ; degustibus


----------



## Buellrider

dopuletz76 said:


> Some watches are build,made, to wear it only with bracelet ; degustibus


And...


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> Moon dust with ivory thread just landed and doesn't disappoint
> ...


Beautiful! |>

The 'weathered moon dust grey' is really special - the rich texture, the solid grey and the superfine sparkle of 'moondust' on the surface. Love your choice with the ivory threads! Here's mine again with charcoal grey stitching with a washed-out black pullover:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> Beautiful! |>
> 
> The 'weathered moon dust grey' is really special - the rich texture, the solid grey and the superfine sparkle of 'moondust' on the surface. Love your choice with the ivory threads! Here's mine again with charcoal grey stitching with a washed-out black pullover:
> 
> View attachment 12897735
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Your charcoal grey stitching works well too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

First strap from Dan. Vintage OD with natural thread.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

jam karet said:


> First strap from Dan. Vintage OD with natural thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice  what was the source of the OD canvas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P51P28

Roadking1102 said:


> Very nice  what was the source of the OD canvas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious too. I decided to go with a canvas that had more brown hues to it. All of them are great though!


----------



## jam karet

Roadking1102 said:


> Very nice  what was the source of the OD canvas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





P51P28 said:


> I'm curious too. I decided to go with a canvas that had more brown hues to it. All of them are great though!


According to Dan, it came from a Vietnam era panel marker bag used to cover and store military equipment.


----------



## Roadking1102

jam karet said:


> According to Dan, it came from a Vietnam era panel marker bag used to cover and store military equipment.


Great stuff , thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

All the vintage canvas ... my medic bag canvas from the Vietnam war days ... and this ...



steve6387 said:


> Dan actually sent me a pic of a Korean war era duffel he got a hold of and he said the bottom of the bag was thicker and would probably meet my requirements. I really liked the patina on the sample he showed so I rolled with it.





jam karet said:


> According to Dan, it came from a Vietnam era panel marker bag used to cover and store military equipment.


... and this, which is a quote from Amy Blake's review from Dan's Etsy store: _"What really made the biggest impression was in addition to the impeccable craftsmanship, there was a personalized note that described the history of the bag from which the canvas was taken. It was quite touching, really. I'm literally wearing a piece of history on my wrist."_

As she said: Isn't it just wonderful to have history on your wrist? And that Dan is so dedicated that he searches for these beauties on top of his superb regular offers. I always imagine what the stuff has been through , I love great stories!

This is a canvas from a bag that Dan bought from NASA. It's from the original moon-bag Buzz Aldrin wore to collect rocks when he landed on the moon '69 and it shows. Which is why Dan decided to call this 'weathered grey moon dust':











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## B5g4b

Waxed navy w red tack stitch. Looks great. If you're on the fence about one of these straps......trust me you will not be disappointed. Only question is which one I will get next.


----------



## CHJ001

oldfatherthames said:


> This is a canvas from a bag that Dan bought from NASA. It's from the original moon-bag Buzz Aldrin wore to collect rocks when he landed on the moon '69 and it shows. Which is why Dan decided to call this 'weathered grey moon dust'


Bernd, I'm not sure whether you're pulling our legs here or being serious. If the latter, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd like to sell you. There's no way that canvas came from a sample bag for moon rocks gathered in 1969 by Buzz Aldrin on the moon. First of all, any bag that was on the moon would be way too expensive to be used for watch straps. Also, I googled "Buzz Aldrin collecting moon rocks" and found pictures of the bag. It's definitely not canvas, but looks like nylon. The bag(s) was auctioned off by Sotheby's last May and was expected to bring about $2-$4 million, so Dan could not have gotten it from NASA.


----------



## P51P28

CHJ001 said:


> Bernd, I'm not sure whether you're pulling our legs here or being serious. If the latter, I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'd like to sell you. There's no way that canvas came from a sample bag for moon rocks gathered in 1969 by Buzz Aldrin on the moon. First of all, any bag that was on the moon would be way too expensive to be used for watch straps. Also, I googled "Buzz Aldrin collecting moon rocks" and found pictures of the bag. It's definitely not canvas, but looks like nylon. The bag(s) was auctioned off by Sotheby's, so Dan could not have gotten it from NASA.


Preshrunk Cotton Canvas Fabric | 12oz /54" Vintage Stone Washed | Moon Dust


----------



## CHJ001

P51P28 said:


> Preshrunk Cotton Canvas Fabric | 12oz /54" Vintage Stone Washed | Moon Dust


Thanks P51P28---

Moon-Rock Bag That Brought First-Ever Lunar Samples to Earth Could Fetch $4M at Sotheby's


----------



## P51P28

I cracked up when I read Bernd's post.


----------



## CHJ001

Sorry, Bernd, my fault. I reread your post and it is clear you were being sarcastic. As The Who said, I "won't get fooled again."


----------



## househalfman

CHJ001 said:


> Sorry, Bernd, my fault. I reread your post and it is clear you were being sarcastic. As The Who said, I "won't get fooled again."


Were you serious about the bridge though? I'm in the market for one.


----------



## CHJ001

househalfman said:


> Were you serious about the bridge though? I'm in the market for one.


Yes, I have 3 for sale. The Brooklyn, The Manhattan, and the Williamsburg. Take your pick!


----------



## oldfatherthames

CHJ001 said:


> Bernd, I'm not sure whether you're pulling our legs here or being serious. ...


Hey, sorry for the confusion. 

I was just kidding. As I wrote, I love stories and that Dan offers straps with a history. For example my black canvas: Dan got this last summer from Eric Griese, great-grandson of Al Capone. Capone was famous for using a big black bag to carry all the danegeld. When Dan told me the story of this canvas, I was instantly sold on the stuff. b-)

Here it is:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ygrene




----------



## RyanMK88

Is there a website to browse through the straps you have available?


----------



## Roadking1102

RyanMK88 said:


> Is there a website to browse through the straps you have available?


Here you go 

http://etsy.me/2DmN14H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Hot off the press!

Just arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Just got my moon dust today. It's stiff AF but I'm sure it'll soften up a bit with use.

Here's what it looks like on my Airfoil...



















And here's what it looks like on a black PVD watch I specifically had it made for. A match made in watch heaven.


----------



## P51P28

Spinning some records before hitting the town. Loving the gorgeous yet beastly straps from Dan. Quite the craftsman.


----------



## ernzz

Hi Skinny, the collection looks awesome! If you don't mind, could you tell us which of Dan's vintage materials were used for those straps? Particularly the bottom two 22mm straps. Thanks.



Skinny Rogers said:


> Hot off the press!
> 
> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

Got my first canvas strap recently from Red Rocks Straps. I can see why there's so much love for them!








- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Citizen V

Thanks to everyone here for posting their experiences and straps. I've wanted a canvas strap for a while and finally got one from RedRockStraps. Dan was a pleasure to work with, and the strap is great!

Here's a picture of it with my Halios Tropik B (olive dial). Note that the color balance of the picture is a bit off. The actual strap is a more muted green color, a true olive green.










The strap was made from a vintage medical corps sand bag, which was never used, so it retained its original olive color. It has butterscotch irish linen stitching, which I hoped would match my case, but I underestimated how much patina my case had, or how bright butterscotch was, so it's not a great match. I plan on waxing my strap with an Otterwax bar, and maybe that'll darken the stitching too.


----------



## CHJ001

Thanks to Dan Barr at RedRocksStraps for this lovely "moondust" grey canvas for my Halios Seaforth


----------



## blowfish89

Haven't taken it off since I got it


----------



## househalfman

How are you guys breaking in yours? I've been wearing my moondust for a couple of days but it's still stiff AF TWSS lol. I've been bending and flexing it to no avail. Love everything about it otherwise.

And here's a picture...


----------



## Sillygoose

I'm wondering the same thing about break-in. It's so stiff, I don't think I'll be able to bend it back far enough to remove it from my wrist anytime soon. 

A pic of mine on the wrist:








- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Gotitonme

Time to order another strap for my Boldr... suggestions?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

blowfish89 said:


> Haven't taken it off since I got it


I can see why, nice combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Perhaps this is already answered, but how soon after you order do you get the straps? I ordered mine a while ago. Also do you get tracking or notification of shipment or do they just appear out of the blue?


----------



## Roadking1102

househalfman said:


> How are you guys breaking in yours? I've been wearing my moondust for a couple of days but it's still stiff AF TWSS lol. I've been bending and flexing it to no avail. Love everything about it otherwise.
> 
> And here's a picture...


I have a moon dust too. Don't worry you will get there. Don't baby it "it's bulletproof ". When it's off watch really bend the strap to extreme and twist as well, it will get more pliable and softer The strap will out live you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

Tanjecterly said:


> Perhaps this is already answered, but how soon after you order do you get the straps? I ordered mine a while ago. Also do you get tracking or notification of shipment or do they just appear out of the blue?


When I ordered, the lead time was about 2 weeks. I got a shipment notification with tracking when it was shipped.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## CHJ001

It'll loosen up with use and bending and twisting. Like Roadking says, it's bulletproof so don't be gentle. But I also think you need to adjust your expectations a little. This strap will never be as pliable or flexible, say, as a 1-ply leather or nylon NATO strap. Bit I've found it fits fine after less than a day. Sure it feels a little stiff when you pull it tight to strap it on, but it forms to the wrist well and it should last for a long, long time.


----------



## Craustin1

Go with the vintage olive green strap, can't go wrong with that one.



Gotitonme said:


> Time to order another strap for my Boldr... suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival, toasted almond for the big eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival, toasted almond for the big eye


Just the name alone---"toasted almond"--- evokes the Pavlovian sound of the Good Humor truck bell in the heat of summer and so many other great memories of growing up in the 50's and 60's. Here's another---"creamsicle".


----------



## Roadking1102

CHJ001 said:


> Just the name alone---"toasted almond"--- evokes the Pavlovian sound of the Good Humor truck bell in the heat of summer and so many other great memories of growing up in the 50's and 60's. Here's another---"creamsicle".


One of my favorites and strawberry shortcake too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.

WOW! The moon dust on the black Tudor looks fantastic!!!


----------



## L84AD8

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival, toasted almond for the big eye
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks good.. which colour thread? and how's the thickness? thanks!


----------



## lestorfreemon

matt. said:


> WOW! The moon dust on the black Tudor looks fantastic!!!


+1 just a great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

I got one in on Monday, but I have been out of town all week, won't get to see it until Saturday ☹


----------



## Roadking1102

L84AD8 said:


> That looks good.. which colour thread? and how's the thickness? thanks!


The thread is matching poly , told Dan to match best as he can. He did a great job. As for thickness, it's similar to the moon dust but slightly thinner and a little more flexible right out of the box. It should break in quite nicely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8

Roadking1102 said:


> The thread is matching poly , told Dan to match best as he can. He did a great job. As for thickness, it's similar to the moon dust but slightly thinner and a little more flexible right out of the box. It should break in quite nicely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, definitely a good looking combo! :-!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelox

Looks really nice. Question, does the canvas material tend to pick up lint, dust, etc. in the nooks and crannies? or does it stay pretty tidy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival, toasted almond for the big eye
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


OMG! I knew from a picture that Dan had sent it would be great, but this is to die for. I want this for a watch coming in May. |>

Here's once again the 'moon dust' grey with charcoal grey seams, I think the other colors here give a good impression how this canvas looks:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DNARNA

From my post in January:

"I'd also love to see if he can acquire a burlap, or straw, colored canvas. That color with eggshell, or natural colored thread on a black dial would be pretty sweet IMHO."

Would this Toasted Almond color be close to a burlap? Potato sack color?

May get my wish, if so.


----------



## Epwegmann

That Sinn is beautiful, especially with that strap!



jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Thank you all for shining a light on Dan and RedRock straps. I messaged Dan today getting his thoughts on a new band for my bronze diver and he emailed me back 3 huge paragraphs giving me more options that I knew he had and even asking me to pick out the year and how defined the markings are on the vintage strap I am getting from him. My head is still spinning. I still have a few more decisions to make and it looks like I am getting two straps when I was only going to start off with one. I can not say enough how impressed I am with Dan.

Thank you WUS members and everyone who has posted pics in this thread. I'll post pics in a few weeks when I get my strap(s) that I am going to order. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Epwegmann said:


> That Sinn is beautiful, especially with that strap!


Much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Got my moon dust last week, very nice!


----------



## Roadking1102

1952 duffel just landed and made my BigEye very happy. Doesn't get better than that 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival on new canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

So this is the watch that I got this strap for, and I have to say it just looks bad ass!


----------



## househalfman

"Moon Dust" canvas on a Moonwatch...


----------



## NardinNut

Received my first RedRock straps. Extremely good quality!!


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece

Just went through the process of arranging a custom order with Dan. Cool dude. Very accommodating. I'll show you bustas when I get it.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Just got my two straps in and I just have to say...... Wow!!!! Dan hit it out of thr park with both of them. I got the olive drab that you can see the US Stamp markings with a bronze switching to match my Helson. I also got a moon dust but have not put that on a watch as I found out that my Oris is a 23mm not a 22mm.

I can not say enough about how awesome Dan is to deal with and I cannot wait to order my 21mm for my IWC and a 23mm for my Oris.

Flying high over the gulf with my new band on my Helson:









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

Not sure why this one didn't attach.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

MakaveliSK said:


> Not sure why this one didn't attach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

MakaveliSK said:


> I also got a moon dust but have not put that on a watch as I found out that my Oris is a 23mm not a 22mm.


Looks good on the SD, thanks for sharing!

The moondust should still fit the Oris since Dan makes the lug width about 1mm wider to allow for shrinkages once you've broken it in.


----------



## c5pilot11

Craustin1 said:


> So this is the watch that I got this strap for, and I have to say it just looks bad ass!
> 
> View attachment 12974367


Love it. Well played sir.


----------



## Craustin1

On Squale


----------



## MakaveliSK

Decided to put the moon dust strap with copper stitching on my Movado auto. I have to say that it looks so different than it did on a metal band. Super excited to wear this out with a whole new look.

On another note just ordered a midnight blue strap from Dan for my blue IWC Le Petit Prince. He sent me a 1 page response to my inquiry on what to put on my IWC as well as the option to taper it to fit my original buckle. Dan is the man!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109

I've had one of Dan's straps since July of last year and absolutely love it on my Speedy. After finding this thread, I fell in love all over again and went ahead and ordered a Vintage strap for my incoming Polar Explorer II, and hoping that he can make me a custom moon dust one for my Tag.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Here's just three of the 5 straps I had Dan make up for me. I bedding them in before trying the other two.

Rather than going with the rather boring and common full contrast or matched stitching, I asked Dan to accent some of the straps with contrasting stitching for the first three stitches. A really nice variation.

All the straps are 24mm. I also have a full black and a light blue ray to go over I am ready to change them up. 









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## JLS36

I've got two of his straps, I've had them for a month. Visually they are fantastic looking. I've got a drew strap, a few drunk art and a clover strap. Dan's appearance competes with all or exceeded all. However they are so unbelievably stiff and the chemical adhesive smell won't totally dissipate. I like canvas because of how soft and comfortable they are and the fact they mold to the wrist. I've found Redrock look great but the comfort is just not there I know the smell will eventually leave but man... I seem to be in the minority here any tips on softening the canvas, I manipulated and bent it in my hands for what seems like hours. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

JLS36 said:


> I've got two of his straps, I've had them for a month. Visually they are fantastic looking. I've got a drew strap, a few drunk art and a clover strap. Dan's appearance competes with all or exceeded all. However they are so unbelievably stiff and the chemical adhesive smell won't totally dissipate. I like canvas because of how soft and comfortable they are and the fact they mold to the wrist. I've found Redrock look great but the comfort is just not there I know the smell will eventually leave but man... I seem to be in the minority here any tips on softening the canvas, I manipulated and bent it in my hands for what seems like hours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If you got the 15oz canvas it will take a while to break in. The vintage and 12oz canvas is a lot nicer and very happy with the softness and playability  12oz is the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

JLS36 said:


> I've got two of his straps, I've had them for a month. Visually they are fantastic looking. I've got a drew strap, a few drunk art and a clover strap. Dan's appearance competes with all or exceeded all. However they are so unbelievably stiff and the chemical adhesive smell won't totally dissipate. I like canvas because of how soft and comfortable they are and the fact they mold to the wrist. I've found Redrock look great but the comfort is just not there I know the smell will eventually leave but man... I seem to be in the minority here any tips on softening the canvas, I manipulated and bent it in my hands for what seems like hours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have two 15oz and it has taken me bending and twisting for about 2 weeks straight to get it pliable. I literally have spent an hour a day bending, twisting, and rolling it each and every which way and it is really pliable now and Very comfortable. The smell is mostly gone too but I don't mind it.









Sent from my Note


----------



## JLS36

Roadking1102 said:


> If you got the 15oz canvas it will take a while to break in. The vintage and 12oz canvas is a lot nicer and very happy with the softness and playability  12oz is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12oz is what I have I am far from happy with it, looks good wears stiff as a board. It's just upsetting because it looks so damn good.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

JLS36 said:


> 12oz is what I have I am far from happy with it, looks good wears stiff as a board. It's just upsetting because it looks so damn good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Don't worry they do break nicely with a little work. Looks like the will last a lifetime. I have 5 more on the way, and the 4 -5 week turnaround is priceless 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

Been meaning to post this for a few months. I don't think we have one so.................

How-bout a little Sunday morning "espresso"?









Regular, or Decaf Sir/Madam?


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye on USAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86

I like the look of the canvas, will need to check them out


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on grey canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Ninja turtle SRPC49k on dark khaki canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SRPC49k on 1952 OD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

Those look good. May have to try one out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Roadking1102 said:


> BigEye on USAF canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks mint!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Bendodds360 said:


> That looks mint!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

JLS36 said:


> I've got two of his straps, I've had them for a month. Visually they are fantastic looking. I've got a drew strap, a few drunk art and a clover strap. Dan's appearance competes with all or exceeded all. However they are so unbelievably stiff and the chemical adhesive smell won't totally dissipate. I like canvas because of how soft and comfortable they are and the fact they mold to the wrist. I've found Redrock look great but the comfort is just not there I know the smell will eventually leave but man... I seem to be in the minority here any tips on softening the canvas, I manipulated and bent it in my hands for what seems like hours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


JLS36, I understand where you're coming from, but I think if you are patient, you will be rewarded with a pliable, beautiful strap. I got a moon dust for my Seaforth Abyss and have worn it for about a month and a half. I bend and twist it every so often but not obsessively. It's shaping up to be extremely comfortable. I can't compare it to a Drew or a DrunkArt because I have been unsuccessful in obtaining one of their straps. No use in wishing I had a different strap when they are unavailable.


----------



## JLS36

CHJ001 said:


> JLS36, I understand where you're coming from, but I think if you are patient, you will be rewarded with a pliable, beautiful strap. I got a moon dust for my Seaforth Abyss and have worn it for about a month and a half. I bend and twist it every so often but not obsessively. It's shaping up to be extremely comfortable. I can't compare it to a Drew or a DrunkArt because I have been unsuccessful in obtaining one of their straps. No use in wishing I had a different strap when they are unavailable.


I agree in time it may be comfortable, but $75.00 usd to have to forcefully soften a strap doesn't sound right to me. That on top of the chemical bath smell it's simply not worth the money, he is good craftsman I just don't like his procedure if he refines it, they could be good, but from when I ordered to now he's raised prices. I don't think they are worth half of what he charges.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SRPC49k on burnt orange canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

JLS36 said:


> I agree in time it may be comfortable, but $75.00 usd to have to forcefully soften a strap doesn't sound right to me. That on top of the chemical bath smell it's simply not worth the money, he is good craftsman I just don't like his procedure if he refines it, they could be good, but from when I ordered to now he's raised prices. I don't think they are worth half of what he charges.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My moondust strap took a week of light wear to break in. It is extremely comfortable. Never had an issue with smell.

I think Dan's work is top notch and very durable. But what also makes the straps worth the money compared to a DrunkArt strap is the fact I can actually order one and receive it while I still own a functioning watch and still have a heartbeat. Dan's order process and customer service is top notch. I've tried three separate times to order a DrunkArt strap and only received one reply with a short, snobby response that he wasn't taking any orders. I understand he makes straps as a hobby, but ultimately I don't give a sh*t. I want a high quality strap and I don't want to wait for a hobbyist to maybe one day decide I'm cool enough to order one of his straps. It's a f*cking strap after all. I have better things to do with my life, and I'll do them while wearing my watches I adore on a badass canvas strap made by a great guy who cares about his customers and trade craft. Rant over. 
View attachment 13066721


----------



## MakaveliSK

Roadking1102 said:


> SRPC49k on burnt orange canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? Man oh man.... That is just bad ass. I think you have mysteriously talked me into getting ANOTHER seiko and matching that. GORGEOUS!!! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my Note


----------



## MakaveliSK

Board meeting.....

Loving the Moon Dust on my Movado Auto!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102

MakaveliSK said:


> ? Man oh man.... That is just bad ass. I think you have mysteriously talked me into getting ANOTHER seiko and matching that. GORGEOUS!!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my Note


The hottest turtle in my opinion 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

NardinNut said:


> My moondust strap took a week of light wear to break in. It is extremely comfortable. Never had an issue with smell.
> 
> I think Dan's work is top notch and very durable. But what also makes the straps worth the money compared to a DrunkArt strap is the fact I can actually order one and receive it while I still own a functioning watch and still have a heartbeat. Dan's order process and customer service is top notch. I've tried three separate times to order a DrunkArt strap and only received one reply with a short, snobby response that he wasn't taking any orders. I understand he makes straps as a hobby, but ultimately I don't give a sh*t. I want a high quality strap and I don't want to wait for a hobbyist to maybe one day decide I'm cool enough to order one of his straps. It's a f*cking strap after all. I have better things to do with my life, and I'll do them while wearing my watches I adore on a badass canvas strap made by a great guy who cares about his customers and trade craft. Rant over.
> View attachment 13066721


I just used art's straps as a comparison to the craftsmanship, Dan np doubt puts together a good looking canvas and it seems durable. That doesn't change the fact it's stiff as a board and smells like a chemical factory. To me for $75.00 it's not worth it. I shouldn't have to wait a month or two.. For a smell and pliablity. That all being said I bought my first Erika's original and it's probably the coolest strap I've ever gotten.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

JLS36 said:


> I bought my first Erika's original and it's probably the coolest strap I've ever gotten.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I totally agree! Way cool strap and very comfortable. Funny it requires watching a how-to video to learn how to install and wear a watch strap


----------



## CHJ001

NardinNut said:


> My moondust strap took a week of light wear to break in. It is extremely comfortable. Never had an issue with smell.
> 
> I think Dan's work is top notch and very durable. But what also makes the straps worth the money compared to a DrunkArt strap is the fact I can actually order one and receive it while I still own a functioning watch and still have a heartbeat. Dan's order process and customer service is top notch. I've tried three separate times to order a DrunkArt strap and only received one reply with a short, snobby response that he wasn't taking any orders. I understand he makes straps as a hobby, but ultimately I don't give a sh*t. I want a high quality strap and I don't want to wait for a hobbyist to maybe one day decide I'm cool enough to order one of his straps. It's a f*cking strap after all. I have better things to do with my life, and I'll do them while wearing my watches I adore on a badass canvas strap made by a great guy who cares about his customers and trade craft. Rant over.
> View attachment 13066721


Ditto. Let me add one additional observation. It's been my experience that items like watch straps and clothing that fit perfectly right out of the box rarely remain that way after a few weeks of wear. They stretch and get out of shape, particularly if made from natural materials like leather or canvas. I'd rather have a strap that is too stiff for a few weeks, but loosens up over time so that it is perfect in the long run.


----------



## JLS36

CHJ001 said:


> Ditto. Let me add one additional observation. It's been my experience that items like watch straps and clothing that fit perfectly right out of the box rarely remain that way after a few weeks of wear. They stretch and get out of shape, particularly if made from natural materials like leather or canvas. I'd rather have a strap that is too stiff for a few weeks, but loosens up over time so that it is perfect in the long run.


Did yours smell?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001

Yes, but that has dissipated almost entirel


----------



## Roadking1102

Straps break in well with wear and are built to last, period!!!!! As for the smell it goes away with time and wear as well. I will deal with the so called inconvenience for a 4 week turnaround and canvas anytime I want or need

For the record I currently have 17 of Dan's straps with 2 more on the way!!

Thanks Dan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

How can one get a hold of RRS? Is he here on WUS?


----------



## Tanjecterly

Etsy. You want Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/RedRockStraps?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## JLS36

My straps still smell two months later. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

JLS36 said:


> My straps still smell two months later.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sell it to me then. I can use a 4th one.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 Professional on mid grey today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK

IWC Le Petit Prince on a Red Rock Straps midnight blue canvas strap with stainless steel stitching. Super excited for this new look!









Sent from my Note


----------



## mj043

Roadking1102 said:


> U1 Professional on mid grey today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. Just convinced me to get one for my EZM 3


----------



## Roadking1102

Something very special landed last night 
1950's RAF canvas , unique and smoking hot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CU2MIKE

Here is my Le Petit Prince on a potting soil brown with copper stitching from Dan @ Redrockstraps
Absolutely love this strap, don't notice a smell, and it's stiff (That's what she said, hahaha)


----------



## Roadking1102

SRPC49k on vintage OD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem

My LPP on new Moon Dust. Very pleased with it


----------



## Stoner1974

I hadn't checked this thread in a long time. I am thrilled to see so many people have had good experiences with Dan. I just ordered another strap. My first three are still going strong...summer weather is here, now it's time to switch for leather for canvas again. I'll post picks when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

I have 3 of his straps, and 2 are very thick and stiff, but that is actually what attracted me to them. However, my third is an OD strap that is thinner and more pliable. I've never had a smell to any of my three straps. I looked, and there is no way you'll find a strap like RRSs for $37.50. Such a cheap canvas strap would by necessity be mass produced through a mechanized process.

I've never tried a drunkart strap...I looked into them but the wait and cost turned me away. I am sure they are good straps.


JLS36 said:


> I agree in time it may be comfortable, but $75.00 usd to have to forcefully soften a strap doesn't sound right to me. That on top of the chemical bath smell it's simply not worth the money, he is good craftsman I just don't like his procedure if he refines it, they could be good, but from when I ordered to now he's raised prices. I don't think they are worth half of what he charges.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

Stoner1974 said:


> I have 3 of his straps, and 2 are very thick and stiff, but that is actually what attracted me to them. However, my third is an OD strap that is thinner and more pliable. I've never had a smell to any of my three straps. I looked, and there is no way you'll find a strap like RRSs for $37.50. Such a cheap canvas strap would by necessity be mass produced through a mechanized process.
> 
> I've never tried a drunkart strap...I looked into them but the wait and cost turned me away. I am sure they are good straps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Clover straps are roughly the same price but better imo, art and drew are way superior but expensive and almost unattainable. Rrs are just too stiff and that smell.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

My new moondust gray Redrock canvas has arrived. It's a little thicker than my OD one (not shown here).


----------



## chuynh1109

1955 Vintage Duffel on my Polar


----------



## dunavind

Thanks to all for introducing a "new guy" to these straps! I'm placing an order now.


----------



## Roadking1102

chuynh1109 said:


> 1955 Vintage Duffel on my Polar


Amazing combo, would love to see a wrist shot. Looking to pick up a polar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfabbri

Wow, is Dan patient, helpful, and nice. He put up with a game of twenty questions as I was ordering today — he showed a TON of colors — way more than on the Etsy store — and with no pressure turned my single order into a two-fer. Looking forward to getting these beauties in my hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Some recent pictures with my 'weathered grey moon dust' strap on my A-13A.

Btw, canvas is great choice these hot days.

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

U1P on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay

Stoner1974 said:


> I have 3 of his straps, and 2 are very thick and stiff, but that is actually what attracted me to them. However, my third is an OD strap that is thinner and more pliable. I've never had a smell to any of my three straps. I looked, and there is no way you'll find a strap like RRSs for $37.50. Such a cheap canvas strap would by necessity be mass produced through a mechanized process.
> 
> I've never tried a drunkart strap...I looked into them but the wait and cost turned me away. I am sure they are good straps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I can vouch for this. I have 5 of his straps. My black is quite thick and really, really stiff. The others way better. I also have some Barton straps, cheap and not in the same league. However they are great for a quick turnaround when I want to change up my watch. However the Red Rock Straps are where I go when I want to style it up. I would have no hesitation to buy some more. Dan was great to deal with and the quality is superb.


----------



## Roadking1102

STO turtle on RRS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle on RRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, that STO line is really really nice!

How is the QC (chapter ring, bezel, crown, etc...)?


----------



## Roadking1102

gh0stleader said:


> Really, that STO line is really really nice!
> 
> How is the QC (chapter ring, bezel, crown, etc...)?


Everything is on the money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz

I came across RedRockStraps about 3 weeks back now, and immediately placed an order.
I touched base with Dan this morning, and my order of a waxed canvas Olive Drap strap should be sent later next week.

In the meantime...... I purchased this waxed brown canvas strap from stilson on this forum, and the olive drab rolled canvas strap from a non member here in Australia. The olive drab strap is twice as thick as the brown strap, and way less pliable. Took me ages to mount it on my Steinhart Nav B -UHR II. Need some work to soften it up a bit.

I plan on mounting the incoming waxed vintage olive drab strap on an incoming Lum-Tec Abyss 400M 1.

Here's a few pics.
View attachment 13375511
View attachment 13375511


----------



## Kromag

I’ll echo all the nice things already stated about Dan and his Redrock straps. He made it truly a custom fit for my first canvas strap. Easy to recommend him for sure!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Once again the 'weathered grey moon-dust'. I like how versatile this one is:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MakaveliSK

Just bought my 4th strap from Dan! Going for the RAF canvas with minimal stitching. Can't wait to get it in.... The 5 week anticipation is going to kill me!! 

Sent from my Note


----------



## oldfatherthames

MakaveliSK said:


> Just bought my 4th strap from Dan! Going for the RAF canvas with minimal stitching.


Oh no! I should just post here without reading. Looked up that canvas and I think that'll be my 5th one. :rodekaart ;-)



MakaveliSK said:


> Can't wait to get it in.... The 5 week anticipation is going to kill me!!


Yeah, that's always the hardest part. Everytime I push 'the button' I want things to immediately materialize before my eyes!

--

Another one with my weathered grey moon-dust:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

MakaveliSK said:


> Just bought my 4th strap from Dan! Going for the RAF canvas with minimal stitching.





oldfatherthames said:


> Oh no! I should just post here without reading. Looked up that canvas and I think that'll be my 5th one. :rodekaart ;-)


I'm so-so weak, no discipline at all: I placed the order.



Roadking1102 said:


> Something very special landed last night
> 1950's RAF canvas , unique and smoking hot
> ...
> ...
> ...


Argh, there it was ... b-)|> ...under my very nose and I almost missed it. :-|

Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm so-so weak, no discipline at all: I placed the order.
> 
> Argh, there it was ... b-)|> ...under my very nose and I almost missed it. :-|
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Bernd


You get a pass on this one. It's a must have 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> You get a pass on this one. It's a must have


Yeah, thx! :-!

I think so, yes! It is for my A-13A and I imagine - and it shows on your U1P - it will be a great match!|>

Here it is with the moon-dust. To the right the color is somewhat off due to indoor shade and reflections, but to the left it's under bright sun.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Roadking1102

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, thx! :-!
> 
> I think so, yes! It is for my A-13A and I imagine - and it shows on your U1P - it will be a great match!|>
> 
> Here it is with the moon-dust. To the right the color is somewhat off due to indoor shade and reflections, but to the left it's under bright sun.
> 
> View attachment 13401939
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


The RAF canvas with show off that A-13A too, really special stuff. Has to be one of my favorites of all the 14 straps Dan has done for me. Love my moon dust too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

U1 professional on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> The RAF canvas with show off that A-13A too, really special stuff. Has to be one of my favorites of all the 14 straps Dan has done for me.





Roadking1102 said:


> U1 professional on RAF canvas
> ...


I was already sure from many pictures and also assured by Dan, but seeing it next to your wristband now, I'm much eased that this RAF does look nothing like a normal blue. This was helpful!

It looks awesome and really special! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## pamfan

I just bought some of them! I love them!


----------



## brianboisseree

They are lovely. Know if they will do short lengths (like 105 x 65)?


----------



## brianboisseree

Stitching is a great match for the bezel/dial .....


----------



## Roadking1102

brianboisseree said:


> They are lovely. Know if they will do short lengths (like 105 x 65)?


Any size and length you want  just ask ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Roadking1102 said:


> Any size and length you want  just ask ..


Yeah! And there's nothing like a tailor-made strap. |>

This is me taking measurements for Dan for my new strap:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Red PeeKay

brianboisseree said:


> They are lovely. Know if they will do short lengths (like 105 x 65)?


Dan will customise any length, wil try to source any particular colours you want and try to meet any specific requests you have. He is a delight to deal with. I highly recommend his straps!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz

I received my waxed canvas olive drab strap the other day. Think it goes great with my Lum-Tec 400M 1.


----------



## MakaveliSK

My RAF strap came in from Dan super crazy fast. The color on this strap is amazing and with it being his minimalist design it's really pliable and ever more comfortable than the other straps I own of his. I also bought lightly used toasted Almond strap from a WUS member so now I am up to 5!! Obsessed with these straps!!

Here is the new RAF and the rest of the family!


----------



## oldfatherthames

soundfanz said:


> I received my waxed canvas olive drab strap the other day. Think it goes great with my Lum-Tec 400M 1.
> ...


Perfect match! |>



MakaveliSK said:


> My RAF strap came in from Dan super crazy fast. The color on this strap is amazing and with it being his minimalist design it's really pliable and ever more comfortable than the other straps I own of his. I also bought lightly used toasted Almond strap from a WUS member so now I am up to 5!! Obsessed with these straps!!
> 
> Here is the new RAF and the rest of the family!
> ..


Now that was a quick '5 weeks'. 

Awesome, especially the RAF as I'm waiting on mine. *_fingers-drummin_'*. Great collection!

--

My 'weathered grey moon-dust'. (Note to myself: Ask Dan for a herringbone-canvas. :-d)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MakaveliSK

Yeah I almost fell out when I saw the package and who it was from! Love that moon dust.....looking good!! 

So Dan does Herringbone?? That would look amazing! 


Sent from my Note


----------



## oldfatherthames

MakaveliSK said:


> Yeah I almost fell out when I saw the package and who it was from!


Ah, then you surely live in the U.S.. Such a nice surprise won't happen to me, as I'm across the ocean and will get a tracking. So I know it will be some weeks to go, most of them lost for idle time at the customs. *grrr*



MakaveliSK said:


> Love that moon dust.....looking good!!


Yeah! Totally versatile, goes with everything.



MakaveliSK said:


> So Dan does Herringbone?? That would look amazing!


Hahaha, I can almost imagine him raising his eyebrows when he get's the first request. Just kidding, but I could still send him one of my coats to make a strap from it. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

It's here! My RAF canvas has arrived and friends, as you said, it's really special! b-)

In fact I got totally lucky as it turned out almost exactly the way I imagined from your pictures and also from Dan's elaborate description, but the real beauty is something else when it's in your hands. I'm so in love with this one, especially as a match to my A-13A for which I planned it.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## oldfatherthames

Some more with the 1957 British RAF canvas:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MakaveliSK

oldfatherthames said:


> Some more with the 1957 British RAF canvas:
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Looks amazing!! I love the worn marks that are on your canvas!

Sent from my Note


----------



## oldfatherthames

MakaveliSK said:


> Looks amazing!! I love the worn marks that are on your canvas!
> ...


Yeah, it just so beautiful, the marks as well as the colour. I saw from your post #275 that your RAF also has nice marks. |>

And I appreciate such signs of history on my other vintage canvas from Dan. The colour here is just so special with the grey substance and the blue note that changes from pigeon blue in cold light to pearl blackbeery in warm light. It actually reminds me of sidewalk slabs dark and wet from rain. Love it. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CV50

Very nice indeed ! Do you know if he does Deployants ?


----------



## Red PeeKay

Here's my recently acquired Nethuns No. 5 on new shoes. Had this strap made some time back with another of my bronze watches in mind. However put a darker blue Redrocks strap on that.

Found this in the box and voila, a match made in heaven. Still has the buckle Dan shipped, however have some bronze buckles coming soon.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

CV50 said:


> Very nice indeed ! Do you know if he does Deployants ?


Well, he offers none as of this day via his Etsy page, but I know that he made straps for customer's deployant clasps. No problem, Dan's the man!

I would contact him on this - either via Etsy, but I think you need to have to set up an account there, or via email. I will sent you a pm with his email right now.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## uvalaw2005

CV50 said:


> Very nice indeed ! Do you know if he does Deployants ?


Yes, he'll make them just like Patrik @ Clover Straps does. I received one last week and ordered a few more. Very nice quality.


----------



## Tom Schneider

Great thread!! I have a Steinhart Bronze Nav-B Uhr 44 that I'm looking for a canvas strap. I'm thinking a vintage olive drab with light gold stitching. Any other great suggestions from RedRock strap owners? Oh and I also have a Tutor BB that may be suited for a canvas strap as an option.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Swapped the blue Redrocks strap out for the red one.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxf250

Received two Red Rock straps today. Here's the black one with orange thread. Very well made and comfortable!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Thinking of getting one of Dan’s straps.

For a ‘smaller’ 36mm field watch, the 12oz straps are the way to go, correct?


----------



## steinercat

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I was just kidding. As I wrote, I love stories and that Dan offers straps with a history. For example my black canvas: Dan got this last summer from Eric Griese, great-grandson of Al Capone. Capone was famous for using a big black bag to carry all the danegeld. When Dan told me the story of this canvas, I was instantly sold on the stuff. b-)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 12902369
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That's really nice!

Is it just the angle, or does it look like there's no stitching?


----------



## oldfatherthames

steinercat said:


> Thinking of getting one of Dan's straps.
> 
> For a 'smaller' 36mm field watch, the 12oz straps are the way to go, correct?


It's more about 'thinner' than 'smaller', so that the strap doesn't look too massive to the case itself or doesn't look disproportionate to the lugs. But it's also about the style. Here are two pictures of my Railmaster on a vintage canvas from Dan: #32 + #38

This canvas was more roundabout 14 oz and when viewed from the side it was a bit borderline for my taste, but a big factor here was the overall elegance of the already flat Railmaster. I want to say, I would have been probably fine with it on watch of the same height but with a more toolish profile and lugs. 
If you are unsure tell us what field watch you have in mind and most of all tell Dan-the-man!



steinercat said:


> That's really nice!
> 
> Is it just the angle, or does it look like there's no stitching?


Btw and to avoid myths: The story I told which you included in the quote was one I made up. ;-)

Yes, this black canvas ist basically without stitching. Only when you look underneath my wrist, Dan applied some towards both strap's ends.

Here you can see clearly how it is made: #111

Just go back through this whole thread, there was at least one more untstitched canvas, Roadking1102 posted one here: #239 and also you will find other Pilot- and field watch-style watches which may help you with your decision. househalfman posted a nice combi with a Mercer Airfoil here: #157

--

While I'm here and talking about the black canvas, here are two pictures with that strap I hadn't posted yet:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## steinercat

oldfatherthames said:


> It's more about 'thinner' than 'smaller', so that the strap doesn't look too massive to the case itself or doesn't look disproportionate to the lugs. But it's also about the style. Here are two pictures of my Railmaster on a vintage canvas from Dan: #32 + #38
> 
> This canvas was more roundabout 14 oz and when viewed from the side it was a bit borderline for my taste, but a big factor here was the overall elegance of the already flat Railmaster. I want to say, I would have been probably fine with it on watch of the same height but with a more toolish profile and lugs.
> If you are unsure tell us what field watch you have in mind and most of all tell Dan-the-man!
> 
> Btw and to avoid myths: The story I told which you included in the quote was one I made up. ;-)
> 
> Yes, this black canvas ist basically without stitching. Only when you look underneath my wrist, Dan applied some towards both strap's ends.
> 
> Here you can see clearly how it is made: #111
> 
> Just go back through this whole thread, there was at least one more untstitched canvas, Roadking1102 posted one here: #239 and also you will find other Pilot- and field watch-style watches which may help you with your decision. househalfman posted a nice combi with a Mercer Airfoil here: #157
> 
> --
> 
> While I'm here and talking about the black canvas, here are two pictures with that strap I hadn't posted yet:
> 
> View attachment 13601115
> 
> 
> View attachment 13601107
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks for the very useful advice Bernd.

The watch is a Smiths 29a. The recent release, with the drilled lugs.

It isn't very tall at 11mm to the top of the crystal.

I just check out Dan's straps, it seems the black canvas is around 3.5mm tall. I think this is OK.

The black with the stitching, also looks great. Now I can't decide which one. Haha!


----------



## oldfatherthames

steinercat said:


> The watch is a Smiths 29a. The recent release, with the drilled lugs.
> 
> It isn't very tall at 11mm to the top of the crystal.
> 
> I just check out Dan's straps, it seems the black canvas is around 3.5mm tall. I think this is OK.


My 12 oz black is more close to 3 mm and it's folded and glued layers, but where it runs around the springbar it's not, so it's less there than 3mm or 3,5 mm divided in half. I took out my calliper and measured the canvas and it's ca 1 mm that it will stand taller than the springbar.
If the drilled lugs of the PR 29a are at the same position as the fixed springbar was, you should be very fine with the 12 oz there. Not in anyway to massive there.

But already without all this data, just by looking at the strap I would have given a 'go!' as a match to your Smiths from my point of view and taste. From it's profile I see a good match here with the profile of the watch.

Now good luck with your next decisions! 

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: Once again my 1957 RAF canvas:


----------



## Roadking1102

Seiko Saturday with my SNP497 Tuna on OD canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

PO on moon dust:


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Please post pix of whatever you end up getting. I also recently got the new PRS-29A & am looking into non-NATO/G10 strap options. Since the PRS-29A is much smaller than the divers/fliegers the RedRocks are typically paired with, I have the same concerns as you.



steinercat said:


> Thanks for the very useful advice Bernd.
> 
> The watch is a Smiths 29a. The recent release, with the drilled lugs.
> 
> It isn't very tall at 11mm to the top of the crystal.
> 
> I just check out Dan's straps, it seems the black canvas is around 3.5mm tall. I think this is OK.
> 
> The black with the stitching, also looks great. Now I can't decide which one. Haha!


----------



## uvalaw2005

SRP777 on vintage olive drab.

View attachment DSC_0054.jpg


----------



## Roadking1102

uvalaw2005 said:


> SRP777 on vintage olive drab.
> 
> View attachment 13668255


Great looking canvas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

DA36 on dark khaki.

View attachment DSC_0324.jpg


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

PO on burnt orange.

View attachment DSC_0757.jpg


----------



## lawtaxi

Excellent looking straps. Was not aware of this maker- thanks for the insight.


----------



## Roadking1102

uvalaw2005 said:


> PO on burnt orange.
> 
> View attachment 13721725


Love it I have too with black thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Ninja turtle on burnt orange 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

The 1957 RAF canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## panzerr

These straps are damn nice. I may have to order a few. Do any of you suffer issues with funk build-up or odors on canvas straps? Do they take forever to dry when they get damp?


----------



## imbamember

They better be for 120 bucks!
Overpriced IMO


----------



## oldfatherthames

panzerr said:


> These straps are damn nice. I may have to order a few. Do any of you suffer issues with funk build-up or odors on canvas straps? Do they take forever to dry when they get damp?


I have no such issues, but I don't live in humid conditions, only some hot weeks in the summer. But if, I'd just gently apply a bit of soaped water and they will be fine. I find that the canvas breathes nicely.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

imbamember said:


> They better be for 120 bucks!
> Overpriced IMO


What?!

There's no strap for '120 bucks' on his site and only one slightly near that price and this is a special vintage canvas with an additional wax treatment.

These vintage canvas typically cost more than the regular stuff. Dan Barr always searches for beautiful canvas-specials and I know that some he wins on auctions. And depending on the condition and structure (some have stamped areas) he can only use some of the material and Dan will always choose nice segments for the straps. 
With these special straps you pay for the rarity that he has paid for before. I have two vintage canvas straps cut from a medic bag from the Vietnam War days and one is made from a RAF duffle bag from 1957. That's 60 years of history and the stuff is awesome.

However, the majority of his straps are far less in price and it's only 5 $ shipping to your home in Texas. So what are you talking about?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Unimatic Modello Due U2-B on vintage olive drab.


----------



## imbamember

oldfatherthames said:


> What?!
> 
> There's no strap for '120 bucks' on his site and only one slightly near that price and this is a special vintage canvas with an additional wax treatment.
> 
> These vintage canvas typically cost more than the regular stuff. Dan Barr always searches for beautiful canvas-specials and I know that some he wins on auctions. And depending on the condition and structure (some have stamped areas) he can only use some of the material and Dan will always choose nice segments for the straps.
> With these special straps you pay for the rarity that he has paid for before. I have two vintage canvas straps cut from a medic bag from the Vietnam War days and one is made from a RAF duffle bag from 1957. That's 60 years of history and the stuff is awesome.
> 
> However, the majority of his straps are far less in price and it's only 5 $ shipping to your home in Texas. So what are you talking about?
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


My mistake 119.99










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

imbamember said:


> My mistake 119.99


You picked the least price-representative, most exclusive strap (historic, rare and with additional wax-treatment) to make your point, while the majority of Dan Barr's offer cost much less. (This one was listed yesterday to me for 108 $ or so, but fluctuations of currency don't matter on the topic.)

It makes no sense to discuss this, if you feel they are overpriced without knowing them. This thread is full with happy owners with a different opinion.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P

imbamember said:


> They better be for 120 bucks!
> Overpriced IMO


I respect your opinion; they're not for you.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Happy New Year!

May Dan find some more awesome new canvas for us! ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## CV50

Happy New Year to all as well ! I have RR that I'm totally happy with but have multiple Clovers that I'm equally happy with as well.


----------



## Nokie

I have a couple of their straps and I agree, they are excellent


----------



## fbdyws6

Man those are some nice looking straps!


----------



## fbdyws6

I want one of these for my planet ocean but they are a touch pricey, however I haven't seen anything that looks as nice for cheaper.


----------



## Red PeeKay

The first of three that arrived today. I'll post the other two once once I've fitted them.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Red PeeKay said:


> The first of three that arrived today.
> ...


Beautiful blue! b-)|>

--

Some recent pictures with the 1957 RAF vintage canvas:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Red PeeKay

Part two of my new arrivals. Replaced an all black Red Rocks strap with this to give the Moana Pacific a bit more lift in summer.

Will post past three tomorrow....










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMGoldie

Amazing combo!


----------



## Red PeeKay

So my final installment. The Moana Pacific on this black canvas with a bit of a twist. I like this one a lot.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler

So cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopurdue999

Thanks for pointing these out. For those of you that have had them a while, how are they holding up? I have a canvas strap from another maker that has not held up so well.


----------



## Sine80

Really nice finish.


----------



## steinercat

gopurdue999 said:


> Thanks for pointing these out. For those of you that have had them a while, how are they holding up? I have a canvas strap from another maker that has not held up so well.


I was just going to ask this same question.

Deciding between an EO MN strap or this.

Thanks!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Swapped out the blue Red Rocks strap for this orange.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd

Here's my first. I will be ordering more.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Red PeeKay said:


> Swapped out the blue Red Rocks strap for this orange.
> ...


Wow! The orange against the bronze and the blue --> :-![/QUOTE]



Split-2nd said:


> Here's my first. I will be ordering more.
> ...


Great match, the perfect field style! |>

--

Lately I mounted one of my early redrockstraps again, the Vietnam War era medic bag with light bronze seams:









Spring is just around the corner. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's a new canvas from Dan. It's not yet on his Etsy page. The name is 'Granite Grey'. It's a wonderful easy, light grey and it's not cold or neutral grey. To my perception it has a bit of warmth and visually I smell an ever so slight, soft scent of lavender. This strap has a very nice mellow and gentle character.

(I will have it only for some days as it came with the prototype of the A-13A Flyback Automatic you see on the pictures. If I find the time, I'll make a photo with next to the popular 'Moon Dust Weathered Grey'.)

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Two more pics of the new "Granite Grey" I mentioned above:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## City74

Well, I received my Red Rock strap and needless to say I'm impressed. I put it on my Damasko DS30 and I believe it looks great. I'm in the process of ordering 3-4 more, that's how good it is. Yes they are at the upper end of canvas strap prices but worth every penny. Sometimes you really do get what you pay for. Dan was a pleasure to deal with and the strap got to me in 10 days and was custom made. Very happy


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's the new "Granite Grey" next to the darker "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" to give an idea about the different shades of grey.

Picture is corrected for white balance (see grey card in the pic) and made in natural light, but under a cloudy sky. Have a look at the wristshots I posted above to see how the "Granite Grey" looks when it's sunny.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Lornholio

My "light black" strap arrived this week. Really happy with it, and Dan was a pleasure to deal with. Will probably pick up a Toasted Almond sometime too.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's a new one and I think it's also new to this thread. It's "Basque Olive" and I was especially looking for a dark olive tone. The threads, well Dan always totally get's what I want and I asked him to 'just do it' and don't even send me a photo in advance as it should be a surprise - and it was a great one! Love this!

The details ... it's all in his letter.:-!









Done in natural light and white balance is picked from a grey card, so subject to your display, colors are 'real'.

Can't wait to mount it and will post a pic then.

Aah, and then there was something new and different in the box, which I will show these days also. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

And here it is, my new "Basque Olive" with the "mysterious thread" mounted. Please note, to give a pretty realistic impression I did not glorify colors or manipulate curves here.

It is really that dark and in no way near 'army green', it's also considerably darker than my olive Domke F2 camera bag. I imagine you'd get that color if you put green and black olives in a mixer, which is exactly what I was looking for.

The thread ... see his letter shown above, it reminds Dan of 'natural bronze patina' and mentions a 'subtle metallic quality'. Yeah! I wore this the whole day in yesterday's burning summer sun and only in a very certain angle that gave a reflection on the thread I was reminded of the "light bronze" stitching one of my Vietnam-era vintage canvas has. But this was an exception, in fact I would rather call it "dark rust".

I'm very glad that I gave up the choice for the thread completely to Dan! This thread is a new favourite of mine as I totally love how it - without ever popping - is always present in a powerful yet generally restrained way - just like the canvas it is partnered with. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Red PeeKay

Still loving this pairing









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

oldfatherthames said:


> And here it is, my new "Basque Olive" with the "mysterious thread" mounted. Please note, to give a pretty realistic impression I did not glorify colors or manipulate curves here.
> 
> It is really that dark and in no way near 'army green', it's also considerably darker than my olive Domke F2 camera bag. I imagine you'd get that color if you put green and black olives in a mixer, which is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> The thread ... see his letter shown above, it reminds Dan of 'natural bronze patina' and mentions a 'subtle metallic quality'. Yeah! I wore this the whole day in yesterday's burning summer sun and only in a very certain angle that gave a reflection on the thread I was reminded of the "light bronze" stitching one of my Vietnam-era vintage canvas has. But this was an exception, in fact I would rather call it "dark rust".
> 
> I'm very glad that I gave up the choice for the thread completely to Dan! This thread is a new favourite of mine as I totally love how it - without ever popping - is always present in a powerful yet generally restrained way - just like the canvas it is partnered with. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14262419
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Very cool!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

Redrockstraps.
Best straps I have ever owned.
Highly recommend!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Leekster said:


> Redrockstraps.
> Best straps I have ever owned.
> Highly recommend!
> ...


Agreed! :-! And I love your old flight bag, man, and the straps you made Dan do from it. Epic idea to give it a second life! b-)

Hey, did you know, that Dan also makes wallets? Here's the little extra, special thing that I mentioned was included with the delivery of my last canvas. I'll be posting more detailed pics of it these days.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Leekster

oldfatherthames said:


> Agreed! :-! And I love your old flight bag, man, and the straps you made Dan do from it. Epic idea to give it a second life! b-)
> 
> Hey, did you know, that Dan also makes wallets? Here's the little extra, special thing that I mentioned was included with the delivery of my last canvas. I'll be posting more detailed pics of it these days.
> 
> View attachment 14276149
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That wallet looks great!

The watch is nice too!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

New A-13A Auto EXP No2 on a BADASS Redrockstraps.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kai1839

12oz olive, eggshell stitch, tapered


----------



## Leekster

Another shot of the great strap work by "Dan Barr the Strap Star".









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

New combination, the Laco Paderborn with the 1957 British RAF duffel bag canvas:









And as mentioned some more detail from my new wallet from redrockstraps:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Another pic with the new 'Basque Olive' canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Lornholio

I received my second strap from Dan this week: a Toasted Almond 12oz cotton/poly blend, tapered 20-18mm. The thread is 1043 (very pale green) which Dan picked as the best match. It's very slightly thicker and stiffer than my previous light black 12oz cotton strap; curved spring bars essential to fit to my Damasko DS30. I really like the heavier texture on this one and the light and dark tones in the canvas.

I bought it for my Damasko but it looks great on my beater Timex Expedition too. Suits my Junghans Form's white dial well but doesn't really work with such a minimal/dressy watch I think, but will be good to try it on other light dial models in the future.

Amazing service from Dan once again.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Lornholio said:


> I received my second strap from Dan this week: a Toasted Almond 12oz cotton/poly blend, tapered 20-18mm. The thread is 1043 (very pale green) which Dan picked as the best match. It's very slightly thicker and stiffer than my previous light black 12oz cotton strap; curved spring bars essential to fit to my Damasko DS30. I really like the heavier texture on this one and the light and dark tones in the canvas.
> 
> I bought it for my Damasko but it looks great on my beater Timex Explorer too. Suits my Junghans Form's white dial well but doesn't really work with such a minimal/dressy watch I think, but will be good to try it on other light dial models in the future.
> 
> Amazing service from Dan once again.
> 
> ...


Totally agree on all your findings, a bit too rough for the Junghans but it's mostly just because it doesn't complete the style really. But the other two especially the Damasko just fly with it.|>

And I adore the choice of the thread - super!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Leekster

Vintage Khaki from Dan.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash

Got my second Red Rock Strap today from Dan. I have the vintage canvas on the Seaforth and basque olive on the Speedmaster. Dan did a custom length for both of them for me. They are more substantial than any other strap I own, but are not itchy or bothersome or noticeable - perfect for a strap. They are a lot of money, but I wish I wouldn't have wasted so much money on $20 natos and other straps that ended up in a drawer because there was some flaw I couldn't get over (usually too tight, loose, or otherwise noticeable and bothersome). All in all these are great straps and well worth the money Dan is charging.


----------



## oldfatherthames

The British Royal Airforce vintage canvas from 1957 on a Scurfa Diver One. Love the ever so slight blue hue on the grey canvas with the yellow dial:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Once again the British Royal Airforce canvas, here on a new field watch called "Cincinnatus Field" from the Cincinnati Watch Company:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

The 'Basque Olive' canvas:









(Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Leekster

I see Paolo is using RRS on his new A-13A Automatic project.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

One more time the Basque Olive canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

New combination, the "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" on the Cincinnatus. Love that canvas! It's so versatile and a bit like a chameleon as it changes it's character and tone with the colours of the watch it's attached to. I guess there's almost no watch out there to which it wouldn't adapt.
If I had gotten this strap originally for this Cincinnatus I would have surely opted for a lighter grey thread than the charcoal grey used here or a creamy white-beige or a muted bronze or slightly brownish one, but it works just great:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

I haven't shown this vintage canvas for a long time. The light-bronze thread are special and need the right match to work their magic and with the Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company here it happens:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

The vintage canvas made from a British Royal Airforce duffel bag date-stamped in 1957 on a Scurfa Diver One:









And the charcoal black with the Cincinnatus Field:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on toasted almond.

View attachment DSC_1280-Edit.jpg


----------



## shadash

Got the Seamaster on a Red Rock Strap and off the bracelet. It's olive drab with bronze thread. Thanks to oldfatherthames for the inspiration.


----------



## dfwcowboy

Weathered Gray "Moon Dust" Canvas Watch Strap waxed with Otter Fabric & Canvas Wax on a Cincinnati Watch P-40 Mechanical hand cranker.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/544486492/weathered-gray-moon-dust-canvas-watch


----------



## Nathan Eggen

Those are some really great straps! Cost?


----------



## dfwcowboy

Nathan Eggen said:


> Those are some really great straps! Cost?


Link is in the post above yours.


----------



## hedd

A lot of these look tapered. Do you ask for that? do you recommend it with these straps? I prefer a bit of taper, nothing too drastic.


----------



## hedd

Acquired 2 of the common color options. 22-20mm tapered. I think they were the right choice!


----------



## oldfatherthames

shadash said:


> ...
> Got the Seamaster on a Red Rock Strap and off the bracelet. It's olive drab with bronze thread. Thanks to oldfatherthames for the inspiration.


Looks superb! b-)|>

And thank you so much for your kind feedback!

New picture of my Cincinnatus Field from Cincinnati Watch Company on the 1957 British RAF vintage canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## uvalaw2005

PADI on navy blue:


----------



## CV50

SWEET !


----------



## oldfatherthames

The British Royal Airforce duffel bag canvas from 1957 on my Damasko DC56









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## FubarCle

oldfatherthames said:


> The British Royal Airforce duffel bag canvas from 1957 on my Damasko DC56
> 
> View attachment 15114833
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


That looks amazing and what a great repurposing of material!


----------



## uvalaw2005

View attachment 05-17 full.jpg


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## cowboyjack

I’m looking around for a new strap for my Planet Ocean. These look like another great option. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## MakaveliSK

New vintage of green on my new Big Eye. This is the 7th Red Rock strap I own and not the last.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

blowfish89 said:


>


Great combo! Do you know what color canvas and thread were used?


----------



## blowfish89

nvrp813 said:


> Great combo! Do you know what color canvas and thread were used?


Grey "moon dust" strap with slate grey thread.


----------



## blowfish89

MakaveliSK said:


> New vintage of green on my new Big Eye. This is the 7th Red Rock strap I own and not the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Perfect match


----------



## nvrp813

cowboyjack said:


> I'm looking around for a new strap for my Planet Ocean. These look like another great option. Thanks for all the pics!


Not my pic but I think this combo on a PO looks great!


----------



## peterbright

Stoner1974 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to express my appreciation for RedRock Straps. The craftsman, Dan Barr, produced an awesome canvas strap (I can't speak for others, my only experience is with Canvas). I asked some simple questions and he responded with paragraphs and paragraphs of detail. To me that shows a lot of commitment to the craft. I don't know how long he has been doing this, and maybe he is already a known strap maker, but as soon as I received this strap I ordered 2 more.
> 
> My first purchase was black canvas with med blue thread for a Borealis Cascais diver. The strap is SUPER sturdy (to the point where I am manipulating it to loosen it up a bit). The strap length and position of holes were perfect. It is among the most comfortable straps I have worn. Just giving a shout out. Don't know if he is on WUS, but I found him on Etsy.
> 
> Cheers


Great looking strap!


----------



## dfwcowboy

nvrp813 said:


> Not my pic but I think this combo on a PO looks great!
> 
> View attachment 15206387


Same one I have on my micro brand. I really like the color.


----------



## nvrp813

Vintage olive drab military canvas on Sinn 104


----------



## nimzotech

Buellrider said:


> I have just this one, for now.
> 
> View attachment 12744491


 shoulder - cheers mate.
Nice strap.

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Velez84

Basque Olive on my Hamilton Khaki. Excellent straps.


----------



## MakaveliSK

Vintage RAF on a custom Samurai


----------



## nvrp813

Sinn 104 on RedRock 'Moondust' with matching thread.


----------



## nimzotech

They may be Aaaamaaazin’ it just takes 3 weeks + tax to receive a canvas strap. For a $100 I hope it’s worth the wait. Placed an order. Week one and counting...


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Time Exposure

Waiting for my second strap because the first is sooo good. Question for the fans: has anyone tried to "artificially age" their canvas strap (that wasn't already vintage)? I want to "distress" the strap a bit, but do not want to damage the strap, or be too aggressive. I can't undo what is done! Any advice on the medium (sandpaper?) and the technique is appreciated!


----------



## Red PeeKay

Try emailing Dan, he'd have a pretty good idea and always helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Anyone have a Red Rock Strap on any of the new Seiko SRPE yet?


----------



## nimzotech

Time Exposure said:


> Waiting for my second strap because the first is sooo good. Question for the fans: has anyone tried to "artificially age" their canvas strap (that wasn't already vintage)? I want to "distress" the strap a bit, but do not want to damage the strap, or be too aggressive. I can't undo what is done! Any advice on the medium (sandpaper?) and the technique is appreciated!


Using sand paper and/or the like on your canvas strap will only prematurely cause wear and tear on it; Thus shortening its life. Let it age on it it's own, patiently.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Orsoni

Another satisfied customer 

My first impression was that it was quite stiff and would take some breaking in but, I am surprised by how comfortable it feels from day one.

The looks speak for themselves as, I think it adds a little zing to my bronze Zenton B42 which came on a black Isofrane rubber strap. Dan's choice for the gold stitching was perfect as, it matches the gold colored hands.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## nimzotech

Was worth the wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jezec

Does anybody uses deployant clasp with these fabric straps?


----------



## CV50

Jezec said:


> Does anybody uses deployant clasp with these fabric straps?


Nothing but !


----------



## Jezec

CV50 said:


> Nothing but !


Which clasp do you recommend? Some of these straps are a bit thick for deployant clasp.


----------



## nimzotech

blowfish89 said:


>


Love that colour ! Which one is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## blowfish89

nimzotech said:


> Love that colour ! Which one is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


I think this one is vintage RCAF blue canvas (WWII era).


----------



## CV50

Jezec said:


> Which clasp do you recommend? Some of these straps are a bit thick for deployant clasp.


Ebay Or AliExpress


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Sinn UX on Mid Grey. It's my first canvas strap, and I really like it so far.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on Toasted Almond.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on Toasted Almond.


----------



## blowfish89

Sub on RCAF


----------



## uvalaw2005

Speedy on Toasted Almond.


----------



## DNARNA

Espresso Brown


----------



## DNARNA

The TA looks great on the Speedmaster! I've had one for a while, but it needs the right watch and a clasp vs buckle this time....

Hoping Dan adds a few more color options in the future. I've always hoped for certain shade of sand, khaki, or beige. I can envision the it, but can't explain it....I refer to it as the color of a potato sack (maybe burlap?). Something to compliment the black dial of a field watch, other than olive drab....


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## DNARNA

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15722460
> 
> The Speedmaster is a strap monster and Red Rock Straps really nail it!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## steinercat

Anyone have a RR strap on an Omega FOIS, and does he make 19mm straps also?

Thanks!


----------



## uvalaw2005

steinercat said:


> Anyone have a RR strap on an Omega FOIS, and does he make 19mm straps also?
> 
> Thanks!


He can make them any width you ask, just shoot him a custom request.


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## stuffgeek

Very sharp color contrasts- can’t beat it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## kritameth

Better late than never, isn't that what they say? Thanks to the thread and all the wonderful photos I've just commissioned one brick red for my Bathyscaphe. Can't wait.


----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Let the fun begin.


----------



## nimzotech

Stiff as a board. Expensive like EO.
I got the vintage olive drab for my Sinn.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Moonlighting

I'm a fan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fbard

Edit: Well, after looking at all the photos on this thread I was convinced too!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Red PeeKay

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Always had great pics @uvalaw2005 ! These straps... will most likely de-commission my existing strap preferences


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## uvalaw2005




----------

